# Acupuncture Stories? (TMI warning too)



## Bookworm

I've just been for my first session of acupuncture at a fertility clinic. We haven't any diagnosed issues (yet:wacko:) but I thought I'd give it a go - anything to help make this month the one!

Most of the session was chatting and giving information but she did stick me with a few needles in the second half. It was fine, I could feel it but not 'painful'.

(This is the TMI bit if anyone wants to skip:blush:) Then about an hour after the session ended I went to the loo and I have lots of discharge and EWCM all of a sudden. I am due to OV around Sunday, but this came on really suddenly. Wondering if it's a coincidence or has something been triggered by acupuncture? I'm using OPK so I guess I might get my LH surge today since I didn't have it yesterday and maybe I'll OV a bit early this month - we're :sex: every other day this week so bases are covered anyway.

So it got me wondering if anyone here has any acupuncture stories. Success stories would of course be lovely to hear:happydance:, but mostly I'm wondering did people notice a difference to their cycles / CM / anything?


----------



## MrsBea23

HI Bookworm,

I have my first session tomorrow so I will let you know.

Where you ok after? I am having it at lunchtime and planning to come back to work after, will that be ok?

Thanks


----------



## MissSazra

Hi Bookworm. I don't have a success story to tell yet, but I have had 2 sessions this cycle and thought I'd share what I've noticed. 

I definitely noticed a change in my cycle!

I normally ovulate between cd17-21 and haven't had a 28 day cycle in 7 months. However, after my first session on cd9 I got my first high on my CBFM on cd10 (this never happens, and normally I get one high then my peak.) This time though I had 3 highs, first peak cd13 and second cd14. This will be my first 28 day cycle in 7 months like I said, and I think it must be the acupuncture.

I didn't notice a difference in EWCM but then I guess things are different for everyone. 

I had my second session on Sunday on ovulation day and am due to go back next Sunday for my third (I have read that going at 7dpo is good for implantation so am lucky it's that day!)

Good luck, I'm a firm believer, especially having read other people's success stories on here.

Xx


----------



## ILoveMySeabee

What exactly is acupuncture?


----------



## BubblySmile

OMG I have my first seesion Friday! I am so excited and nervous at the same time. I really hope this helps because I have irregular cycles after coming off the pill for so long. Did anyone feel any changes in their body??


----------



## JJar

I have two friends that got pregnant after a few months of acupuncture. So, of course I'm trying it now. I've been doing it for 1 1/2 months and love it. 
**I just found out I had a very early m/c this last week, but I'd like to think in part the acupuncture is helping in my journey.
At the very least it is very relaxing, and they address other issues that may bother you (for me, stress/stomach issues). I noticed a huge improvement in my sleeping habits and tummy issues.
Best wishes


----------



## heres_hoping

ooh I'm going to stalk this thread! I'm just considering accupuncture, I have very long cycles and not convinced I'm ovulating, but GP says bloods are normal, so just looking at my other options at the mo.

How much on average does it cost? Any how many sessions were you recommended to have? I'm just concerned the cost may spiral, and of course wary about getting ripped off.


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies

Success story here :hi: I conceived the first month I had acupuncture and firmly believe it is what made the difference for us as we had been ttc with no luck for 12 months!

With regards to my cycle, I didn't ov any earlier than usual and didn't notice any more EWCM (in fact, seemed to have less of this :wacko:) But what I did definitely notice was how strongly I felt ovulation - it was really strong! I always felt ov pains every month but it was as though they 'woke up more' or something.

Good luck ladies, I definitely recommend this treatment x


----------



## MrsBea23

heres_hoping - I have my first session tomorrow and the initial session is £35 (not sure where you are) and then each session is £25 after that, not sure how many I need yet but will let you know tomorrow after my first session.

I have medical cover through work which is with pru health and if I can get my doctor to give me a referral they will cover all the costs for me which is awesome. If not I will just pay for it £25 a session seems reasonable to me.


----------



## heres_hoping

Thanks Mrs Bea that's really helpful. I'm in Chester, may be slightly more here, don't know! Think I'll ring round a couple of local clinics and ask.

Have been thinking about private healthcare too- if I were recommended weekly accupuncture, then prob cheaper to pay for health cover!! I work for NHS so no chance of getting it through work lol, but hubby is being offered private healthcare which would cover me too with his job, so fingers crossed for that!


----------



## Bookworm

Thanks everyone! 

Mine are £35 for first session & £30 after that. I'm going again next week (which will be couple days after OV) & probably monthly after that... We'll see

I was told to wear loose clothing, & since I work from home that was easy for me. She needed access to my ankles stomach and wrists this time. If you're going from work loose trousers & a vest top under your top will keep you right.

The first pin in was a bit sharp - not really sore though. You can feel it but it wasn't sore or uncomfortable. Its kind of relaxing because you just lie there for a while, but I wasn't tired or groggy afterwards.

I'm definitely getting a lot of EWCM today (OPK still neg though). I thought I might be reading to much into it!

Oh, & I do also know 2 women who had success with acupuncture when they had IVF - they both had multiple IVF attempts but succeeded only on the attempt when they used acupuncture! But we're still trying the natural method - unless our tests throw up something.

Really looking forward to next session - & would love to hear how everyone gets on :)


----------



## Bookworm

Thanks everyone! 

Mine are £35 for first session & £30 after that. I'm going again next week (which will be couple days after OV) & probably monthly after that... We'll see

I was told to wear loose clothing, & since I work from home that was easy for me. She needed access to my ankles stomach and wrists this time. If you're going from work loose trousers & a vest top under your top will keep you right.

The first pin in was a bit sharp - not really sore though. You can feel it but it wasn't sore or uncomfortable. Its kind of relaxing because you just lie there for a while, but I wasn't tired or groggy afterwards.

I'm definitely getting a lot of EWCM today (OPK still neg though). I thought I might be reading to much into it!

Oh, & I do also know 2 women who had success with acupuncture when they had IVF - they both had multiple IVF attempts but succeeded only on the attempt when they used acupuncture! But we're still trying the natural method - unless our tests throw up something.

Really looking forward to next session - & would love to hear how everyone gets on :)


----------



## Bookworm

Oops! It hasn't helped my coordination though.....


----------



## pickle13

i have been going to acupuncture as has my DH for the past 5 weeks, my last period was really weird, very short, very clotty, it is CD11 for me no real sign of ovulation, but i'm not expecting anything for a few more days. i'll keep posting and keep following.


----------



## Waitin4astork

I originally booked 6 sessions initially to see how I got on- turned out I only needed 3, because I got my BFP after almost a year of NTNP and TTC and getting nowhere.
I really believe it made a difference to me. In fact on the second session, the doctor said he could feel 'a block' on my left side and did specific work on there to get rid of it. I ended up ovulatiing from that side in my successful cycle!


----------



## Bookworm

Congrats Waitingforastork!! 
I'm really loving this!


----------



## Watson101

I'll be going for my 4th acupuncture session tomorrow - I pay £38 for each one - he also gives me bespoke herbs to take - wanted me to take 2 per day but can only afford one set per week. He asks me to bring in my BBT and tailors the treatment and herbs to where I am in my cycle. We've had 13 months of TTC 1st baby, started using CBFM 3 cycles ago and got a BFP (am sure we were timing things wrong b4!) and then I had early mc at 5.5 weeks. Started going for acu after the mc to help get over this and strengthen everything ready for trying again. He always starts by taking my pulse in both wrists with 3 fingers and looks at my tongue. Needles normally in my legs, stomach, hands and forehead for about 40 minutes. doesn't hurt and is actually very relaxing. Had EWCM for the first time *ever * last week and am sure this is down to the treatment. We stopped TTC this month to get over MC and am now 6DPO - we'll TTC again next cycle. Have booked course of 12 weeks acu. Despite MC since starting the acu I feel more positive than I have done for ages about TTC and really feel the acu is helping my body prepare. Will be very interesting to read how you other ladies get on! Here's hoping it helps everyone quickly; x


----------



## MrsBea23

Hi Girls,

Well I am just back from my first session of Acupuncture, can&#8217;t feel anything yet but I am feeling really positive that it will make a difference. 

She took my history and then I lay on the bed and she took my pulse from both wrists and looked at my tongue had some needles put in my arms, ankles, calves and stomach I think I must have had about 12 altogether (the ones in the tummy hurt a bit). 
All pretty similar to you Watson101, although none in the forehead lol.

The place I am going is in actually a fertility clinic and there are quite a few different things you can do as well as acupuncture so I have decided to go back to the same place and see the nutritionist/western herbalist as well to get me fully on track, managed to get an appointment for tonight. 

I am really excited about it all.


----------



## Bookworm

:hugs: Watson101, really sorry for your loss, lots of love to you.

Ive definitely had much more EWCM, I've loads more energy & feeling Ov right now!! Its a text book O & Just got +OPK!! Someone else said in an earlier post that itis like I've been 'woken up' 
I mean, I realise that it could be a placebo effect, but I don't care if it helps :happydance:

But on the other hand I'm trying to balance being positive with not building myself up too much... 

I've to bring my chart next week too, & I got a questionnaire to fill out to help diagnose my 'type' - that's the Chinese theory coming into it and they're going to use the answers to recommend specific foods to help me balance out any issues.... 


Can't wait to next week


----------



## ali...cat

Hi all, What a great thread - I was about to post similar questions until I read this. I am on 3rd TTC cycle after MMC last November. Had acupuncture for the first time last Sunday and then again on Wednesday. First one on Sunday she did a 'detox (needles in back and feet/ankles). Wednesday she did needles in tummy, ankles, legs and back + burnt herbs on me and used a tuning fork! Whist also rubbing a heated tube on me! I was meant to be there for 45 minutes - 1hr and 55 mins later I got out and she did not charge me any more! - £50 for first, £30 each one after) From then I have had definite symptoms and am not sure what to think. 

Cycles since MMC have been 31 and 29 days. Ov on cd14 and then cd13. Today I am cd 12. I also got CBFM this month, OPK's and am temping (have temped for last 2 months and always get a rise after ov). Well this month have had lows on CBFM until today (high). Yesterday got definite positive OPK - today all negatives. yesterday Ov pain on RHS. Today Ov pain on LHS. I have NEVER had Ov pain (but then was on pill for 15 years until last July). also today bbs really sore (only had this for last 2 months, bu never had it until cd 24 onwards). Today major temp rise - but I could not sleep at all last night so not sure if I can count that. So I am very confused. have bd on cd6,8,10,11 & 12 - so hope I am covered no matter what. but defintiely think acupuncture is at the heart of it. Plus - I too am feeling so much more positive and seem to have more energy?!? I'm booked in again for CD21 - so will see what happens. Hope I am a success story. I don't know if that helps anyone or if I have just ranted about my own confusion - but I would love your comments and would love to see if we can all have BFP's through this. Baby dust to us all and thank you for reading this book that I've written!!! xxx


----------



## heres_hoping

ali...cat not boring or ranting at all! I'm getting more and more interested in this, and pretty much decided to book a session. I've been reading an interesting book written by a couple- one practices western medicine and one eastern. It's called The Fertility Plan. It goes through your "type" according to Chinese medicine and makes recommendations about diet and herbs etc. It also talks about accupuncture, and what western medicine can and cant do to assist fertility. Worth a read I'd say, I have changed my diet based on it so will see what that does for me.

Will get back to you when I've been for a session! 

BTW_ I'm hoping it will regulate and shorten my cycles (currently on CD 65 still waiting to O) Anyone else found it has helped bring O forward?


----------



## ali...cat

Thanks heres_hoping. I really only know what I've read on here, but I thought anything is worth a shot. Though if it takes months will become very expensive! Hoping I'll be able to report a BFP this month and then can save the money I would have spent to buy nice things for the LO! One thing I will say is that this is the first month that I have been actively looking at my CM. I know I normally get some, just don't know when! But this month v v v little, if anything - will talk to her about it next session, but don't think it is a good thing. Don't know if it is linked to acupuncture or just random - but making up for it with pre-seed (trying to cover all bases!!!) If it's a BFN this month will look into that book. 

I've read really good things about it regulating your cycle - it muct drive you mad being so long - I'm impatient at roughly 28 day cycle! I think it is definitely worth a shot - it certainly couldn't harm! Let me know how you get on. Good luck - will be thinking of you!


----------



## heres_hoping

Thanks, will do! Just booked a consultation for next Friday can't wait! :D


----------



## MrsBea23

Morning ladies,

ali...cat - it is always good to hear someone else's experiences/thoughts glad you found us.

Heres_hoping  what is the name of the book? I would be really interested in having a look at it, sounds very much like the fertility centre I am going to. What changes have you made to your diet?

On Thursday I had my acupuncture at lunch and then in the evening I went back to see the nutritionist. We are starting slowly with my diet changes because I am great at dieting for 2 weeks and then I give up and go back to my bad habits lol. I have 3 rules to follow to start and they are 1. I have to start eating breakfast and she gave me a great recipe for granola that I am having each morning with yogurt 2. I have to stop drinking diet coke (I am an addict) 3. I have to eat 4 potions of veg a day and at least one of those needs to be green leafy. Additionally I am trying to follow a low GI diet as well but not super strict as if like if I was doing it for weight loss. She said it is about giving your body the nutrients it needs rather than losing weight, I have a BMI of 24 but would like to get it down to about 23 just as a nice bonus.

She also suggested some vitamins and they are mum-2-be rather than the well woman one I was taking and Biocare  sucroguard to help with sugar craving and insulin resistance. She said it is fine for me to stay on the AC and milk thistle.

Additionally yesterday I had a shiatsu massage just because I had bought it on Groupon ages ago and needed to use it and she did some work on my stomach to try and get me unblocked.

So hopefully all of this will at least get me a visit from AF and then hopefully I will start ovulating again.


----------



## MissSazra

I just had my third session at 7dpo, so I'm hoping it will help with implantation if we've caught the egg this month. I have so many little pills to take as well. 

I am a firm believer in it, as for the past few days I've been really stressed, trying not to be but just was. The doctor took my pulse and knew straight away that my emotions had been up and down and that stress was the major factor. He couldn't have known that, so there must be something to it.

I'm trying to stay positive, and still trying not to symptom spot but the waiting is sooooo boring! lol


----------



## ali...cat

Hi all,

It will be really interesting to see if we get BFP's this month. I'm booked in for a week today for more. We were meant to be timing it for 7DPO - but it looks as though I O'd on cd11 so it will then be 10 DPO. My chart is all messed up this month and I really don't know what is going on! I've tried to ass it as a ticker - if I've succeeded, please take a look and see what you think! I'm going to see what happens tomorrow with the CBFM and then email her. I wonder if the acupunture has brought forward my O? But I'm finding it really strange that I've had virtually NO CM this month at all. Will let you know what she says when I speak to her. Really glad that I've found this thread to share the experiences with!


----------



## MissSazra

ali...cat said:


> Hi all,
> 
> It will be really interesting to see if we get BFP's this month. I'm booked in for a week today for more. We were meant to be timing it for 7DPO - but it looks as though I O'd on cd11 so it will then be 10 DPO. My chart is all messed up this month and I really don't know what is going on! I've tried to ass it as a ticker - if I've succeeded, please take a look and see what you think! I'm going to see what happens tomorrow with the CBFM and then email her. I wonder if the acupunture has brought forward my O? But I'm finding it really strange that I've had virtually NO CM this month at all. Will let you know what she says when I speak to her. Really glad that I've found this thread to share the experiences with!

I know for certain it brought forward my ov by about 5 days. 

Good luck! Xx


----------



## pooch

hi all, i started acupuncture 3 weeks ago, going once a week, for stress. for some reason my shoulders are always tense and i can't seem to make the muscles relax, and i'm constantly worrying about everything even though there's no reason. we are in our 2nd month ttc and the acupuncturist knows this, not sure if she's doing anything specifically to help but she said my Chinese pulse is getting more balanced. i'm having a second day of ov pains, usually it only lasts one day and on one side but i've felt it on both sides. i haven't gotten a positive OPK yet but i had two beers yesterday afternoon so my 2pm test was watered down and was only a very light line. i'm going to try again today at 2 and not drink a lot of coffee beforehand.
someone brought up an increase in CM after treatment, i know for me when i get nervous or do exercise my cm increases, no matter what time of the month. i get a little nervous when i get those needles put in because sometimes it's close to a nerve and hurts for a second, plus acupuncture increases endorphins so maybe that has an effect on cm?
DTD yesterday morning thinking today would be O day but now i'm thinking tomorrow will be O day...dh rejected my advances this morning, said maybe later.
good luck everyone!


----------



## Bookworm

I love that we have converts! Welcome Here's Hoping!

I'm typically a bit sceptical about things like this, though I will give anything a go. Drs are happy to recommend acupuncture for back problems but less so for fertility and all evidence is either from very small studies or anecdotal - but I have to say, where I was open to it before, now I am really starting to believe... 

Like Ally...cat I'm having Ov symptoms that I've never had before, like sore bbs, definitely a lot more EWCM than normal and I'm feeling great - really positive and loads of energy :blush: I've even managed to wear out DH :happydance: poor fella! 

I'm in the TWW now, with another session next week (that'll be 5DPO but wasn't booked in for that reason) and we've done just about everything possible to make it work this month.... so nothing for it but to wait and try not to obsess.

While I believe there is something in acupuncture I really don't want to build myself up too much either (it's no guarantee and it's been so long for us that we have to acknowledge that there may be other issues) - trying to walk that narrow path between being 'positive and hopeful' and 'crazy symptom spotting & setting myself up for a fall'.

Pooch I carry all my stress in my shoulders too - have you tried yoga? Helps me quite a bit, and when I can afford the treat I've found a really good massage place.


----------



## pooch

yes, i actually used to teach a(yoga, pilates, tai chi class...i am going to start doing it in the morning tomorrow. 
want to warn everyone-make sure your acupuncturist knows you are TTC or that you may be pregnant...i guess there are some points that can induce a miscarriage. mine was unwilling to incorporate cupping on my shoulders until i knew for sure i didn't conceive last month.
another thing is that the acupuncturist may be able to tell if you're pregnant by your Chinese pulse. not sure how accurate this is but it's a possibility!


----------



## MissSazra

pooch said:


> yes, i actually used to teach a(yoga, pilates, tai chi class...i am going to start doing it in the morning tomorrow.
> want to warn everyone-make sure your acupuncturist knows you are TTC or that you may be pregnant...i guess there are some points that can induce a miscarriage. mine was unwilling to incorporate cupping on my shoulders until i knew for sure i didn't conceive last month.
> another thing is that the acupuncturist may be able to tell if you're pregnant by your Chinese pulse. not sure how accurate this is but it's a possibility!

I tell mine exactly where I am in my cycle each time, as this is something that was worrying me, I don't want to do any harm. If I find out I'm pregnant next week I won't go to any more sessions, even if they say I should (which I don't know if they would!) 

When he took my pulse today I did wonder if he'd be able to tell if I was pregnant from that, as he seems to be very accurate with other things he's said from it, but I know it's far too early to tell.


----------



## heres_hoping

MrsBea23 said:


> Heres_hoping  what is the name of the book? I would be really interested in having a look at it, sounds very much like the fertility centre I am going to. What changes have you made to your diet? .

Hi MrsBea23, The book is called The Fertility Plan, it's by Jill Blakeway and Sami S David. It's an American book, but I bought it in Waterstones so should be readly available through Amazon aswell I'd gusss. Diet changes for me are similar to you, just trying to choose healthier options. I've started having veg smoothies for lunch rahter than sandwiches, and so I'm getting my green leafys that way (banana, spinach and yoghurt is really nice believe it or not!!) I also now snack on almonds/walnuts/dried apricots, and have a daily handful of pumpkin/sunflower seed mix with yoghurt. Oh and I was reducing my caffine and now I'm on to decaf tea completely. The one thing I'm really struggling with is cutting out choccy, that's next months mission lol

I just figure I am prepared to do everything I can to maximise my chances, and if that fails then at least I can tell Dr I've tried really hard and not just rocked up asking for clomid too early!


----------



## Bookworm

ILoveMySeabee said:


> What exactly is acupuncture?

Hi, I just realised that we didn't answer your question! Sorry!

Acupuncture is an ancient chinese medical treatment, used for a wide variety of ailments for thousands of years. The chinese theory is based on your chi (flow of energy through your body) and that the ailment is caused by an interruption or blockage to your chi. By inserting needles (very superficially) into certain points the therapist can unblock/help the energy flow. The placement of needles depends on the complaint.

Bringing it into western medicine many studies have been done and there is a lot of evidence to support it's use in treating back complaints. There is some evidence for it's use in fertility issues - though we really should be honest and say that doctors won't really recommend it officially because the studies have never been done on a scale that would convince the medical community - but anecdotally there is a lot of support for it....
The science bit is that acupuncture targets specific pressure points in the body and stimulates the nerves in that area....

If I've made any mistakes there or missed anything important maybe the other ladies could correct me.


----------



## MrsBea23

Thanks heres_hoping I will pop into Waterstons at lunch and see if they have it and if not I will order it off Amazon.

It has only been a couple of days but I do feel better for the dietary changes already and my trousers were definitely looser this morning which is always a bonus.


----------



## cass86

wow this has really given me hope. I have my consultation booked and am really excited.

I have had a slightly high FSH result of 10 and have been trying for 2 years. I did have a early miscarriage a year ago and have been trying since. I am hoping that this will really help us.

Thank you for giving me hope in this.


----------



## pooch

So i have had ov pains now for three days...usually its only one day so i can pinpoint ov, but now im worried we dtd too early! I will ask my acupuncturist at my thursday appt if it is related to treatment. Does it make your body go crazy with releasing eggs or something? If i get preg with triplets i will know why!


----------



## threebirds

Hi every1, am v keenly following this thread :)
Good luck, babydust and more relaxed times to y'all. 
I also get stressed and tend to carry it in my upperback anx sholders. We've been ttc for just over a yr and i have been mulling over acupuncture for a while. Anyway I booked my first appointment today :) for 24th with a fertility acupuncture practice in n ireland. Looking forward to following how u are all gettin on and to reporting back xx


----------



## cass86

MrsBea23 said:


> heres_hoping - I have my first session tomorrow and the initial session is £35 (not sure where you are) and then each session is £25 after that, not sure how many I need yet but will let you know tomorrow after my first session.
> 
> I have medical cover through work which is with pru health and if I can get my doctor to give me a referral they will cover all the costs for me which is awesome. If not I will just pay for it £25 a session seems reasonable to me.

Hi,

I have my first session tomorrow, was you able to go back to work after?

Thanks. :flower:


----------



## MrsBea23

Hi cass86,

Sorry to hear about your m/c.

Going back to work was fine (I even wore my suit to the acupuncture and it was fine). I felt really good in the afternoon and got lots of work done lol.

Good luck I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## pooch

and if you have questions don't be afraid to ask! i went a couple of years ago and the guy didn't speak english very well and he didn't explain what he was doing. This time i'm going to an american holistic female doctor who is very proud of her profession and likes explaining what she is doing. it is fascinating, the Chinese pulse and meridian stuff. unfortunately my health insurance doesn't cover it and it's $60 per visit, but i'm there for around an hour when she does cupping after so it's worth it. she says on her website that she also does massage but she hasn't offered that! i wish she would!


----------



## cass86

I have my first session today on my lunch break. I am hoping I will be ok to go back to work.

I am really excited. I O on Saturday and hope to get 2 sessions in before, as she said that is the best time for me.

Fingers crossed.

:)


----------



## cass86

MrsBea23 said:


> Hi cass86,
> 
> Sorry to hear about your m/c.
> 
> Going back to work was fine (I even wore my suit to the acupuncture and it was fine). I felt really good in the afternoon and got lots of work done lol.
> 
> Good luck I hope you enjoy it.

Thanks, I am really excited. 

FIngers crossed for this month for us both.
:flower:


----------



## Bookworm

pooch said:


> So i have had ov pains now for three days...usually its only one day so i can pinpoint ov, but now im worried we dtd too early! I will ask my acupuncturist at my thursday appt if it is related to treatment. Does it make your body go crazy with releasing eggs or something? If i get preg with triplets i will know why!

Hi Pooch - I had Ov pains over 2 days and wondered about it too; I'd love to hear if you get an answer when you ask. We might both be moving over to a multiple birth forum!!

In terms of BD too early I wouldn't worry too much - those little guys can survive up to 5 days! We :sex: every other day in the week leading up to Ov (and a bit more if possible on the days either side), but because :spermy: live so long once we get our :bfp: we'll never really know which 'Dance' did it...

Plus, like you said you could potentially have release 2 (or more!!) eggs this cycle....


----------



## cass86

I have just come back from my first session.

Very different, I didn't know what to expect but it was fine, did not hurt at all.

She put them in my stomach and some in my ankles? then put some heat on my stomach for half an hour. She also told me to only eat warm foods today?

It felt very different while the were in.

Fingers crossed, she was telling me lots of success stories. :happydance:
:kiss:


----------



## pooch

cass, doesn't it feel good? it's almost like you can feel energy flowing to those spots where the needles were put in even though you can't feel them there. did you place play that nice spa/yoga music? it also forces you to just lay there for a bit and relax because there's nothing you can do, i try to meditate a bit while i'm laying there. i have my next apt tomorrow (4th session), i can't wait to talk to her about the ovulation pain.


----------



## cass86

pooch said:


> cass, doesn't it feel good? it's almost like you can feel energy flowing to those spots where the needles were put in even though you can't feel them there. did you place play that nice spa/yoga music? it also forces you to just lay there for a bit and relax because there's nothing you can do, i try to meditate a bit while i'm laying there. i have my next apt tomorrow (4th session), i can't wait to talk to her about the ovulation pain.

Yes it was really good. The music was so relaxing, she dimmed the lights and left me for a bit, it was bliss.

Do you normally get ovulation pain or just since having this done?

I can not wait for the next session.....
:happydance:


----------



## MrsHY

Hello
Can I join in? I'm having acupuncture once a week and taking Chinese herbs as a tea twice a day (my acupuncturist is also a medical herbalist). I am having it because I O late (cd20-25) and have a shorter than normal luteal phase with spotting before AF (spotting from 5dpo, AF 9/10 dpo). I also have PCOS and take metformin three times a day.
So, I had a session earlier today... and it was great! First she did some points in my back (and when she does those, I always fall asleep - bliss!) and then she turned me over and did some on my abdomen, in my wrists and at the sides of my shins. When the needles go in, I either feel a slight scratch, a prick, or sometimes quite a hard pinch! But once they're in I either don't feel them or just have a nice pulsing kind of sensation around them.
The weirdest one (and this happened last week too) was the one that went into my ankle - when she put it in I had this split second sensation of an explosion of pins and needles in my whole foot! It sounds horrible but because it was so quick it wasn't bad - and not particularly painful - just really odd! I also lifted my head and shoulders off the table at one point to look down at the one in my ankle (cos it was throbbing a bit) and I had AF-type cramps in my abdomen where the needles were. So I quickly lay back down again!
Now I feel OK - pretty chilled out - will let you know if I O any earlier or AF starts later (or hopefully not at all!!) this cycle! x


----------



## cass86

It is really interesting to see what everyone else experiences with this.

I really loved it and has given me a lot of hope for this month. 

Since i came out of having it done, my whole stomach feels really warm?

I think it is amazing what they can do. I was just talking with a friend and her work colleague was trying for 7 months and then tried acupuncture, the first month she had BFP.
:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## pooch

sometimes when she puts the needles in it hurts for a second, but since i've been going and my muscles are more relaxed it doesn't hurt as much...i get mine in my back and ankles, she put some in my wrists the first two times but she said that those organs were ok now so she didn't need to do them. she said she can tell if its working by the size of the redness around the needle and how quickly it goes away as i lay there.
i have always felt ovulation pains but only for one day. this month was my first after having 3 sessions of acupuncture and i felt pains for 3 days, and not just slight pains...sat and sunday were normal then monday i had to take ibuprofen because the pain was pretty bad and i rarely take pain killers. when i was there last thursday she asked me if i was feeling ovulation pain yet, like she was expecting it to be more noticeable. i'm going to ask her tomorrow and i'll let everyone know!


----------



## Hispirits

Hi everyone. i'm new to this thread, i thought i would share my acupuncture experience with you, as i have been there and done it.
i began having acupuncture to help things along about this time last year.
the first week was a bizarre experience,( i had previously had a m/c and did not want that to happen again, which is one of the reasons i went for acupuncture), any way the hour session was mainly lots of strange questions.
after that i went once a week every week, and each week was different, depending on me, the week i had had, how i felt and aches and pains.
some times the treatment really hurt, but i stuck at it. despite the pain, somewhere inside i felt positive about it, and i took my husband everyweek who found me screaming having needles being pushed on my bum cheek, in head inbetween toes and eyebrows absoloutly hilarious:rofl:! 
after two months i fell pregnant again and was so pleased.
i went to my acupuncture appointment as usual the week after i found out the good news, and he treated me for a bit of morning sickness.
but that evening i suddenly felt the worst cramps every and new immediately what was going on
i began bleeding and over the course of 4 weeks i was in and out of hospital, twice on different occasions being told i had miscarried, regular hcg checks scans etc. bleeding on and off
we knew it was not looking good.i stopped going to acupuncture while all this was going on, to be honest i could barley function!
one night i got rushed into hospital, i had severe internal bleeding, and i turnt out i had a ruptured ectopic.
at the time i kept thinking if only i hadn't had acupuncture that day.
but know i realise that it was just one of those things.
i am ready to go back acupuncture now. and hope again it will help me concieve.
but as soon as i fall pregnant i will be going it alone i think, just incase:winkwink:


----------



## cass86

Pooch, i have never felt ovulation pain and am meant to be ovulating this weekend so fingers crossed. Does she put heat on yours? she put a heat lamp thing over the needles in my stomach and told me to only eat hot food while i am having the treatment? i had cold cereal this morning as i forgot. hopefully won't mess with what she has done?

HiSpirits, that is really sad about your loss, sorry to hear that. hopefully it will work again for you. How long did you for before you got pregnant.

I am really hoping that this month is the month. I am trying to stay really healthy and do all the right things.

xx


----------



## pooch

cass-she put a heat lamp over my feet just because they were cold but never said anything about eating hot or cold food. she did do a lot of research for me to find a good way of eating for me as i have high cholesterol and for a pregnancy diet, so she is all for me TTC.


----------



## MissSazra

Hi ladies.

I'm 11 dpo today and couldn't hold out so did a test, and there is a definite (albeit very faint) second pink line. I really hope this is it, but I totally think the acupuncture has done something good for me!


----------



## pooch

that is awesome news! congrats!


----------



## cass86

Pooch, I know they do it different for different cases. She said its for energy?? I am really looking forward to my next session on Wednesday. I ovulate this weekend so if I think it is for bedding the next session.

MissSazra, Congrats :thumbup: I am so excited about the acupuncture. I really hope it works for me. I have spoken to lots of people who have got positive results from it. 

I hope this is the month :happydance:

x


----------



## MissSazra

I just hope it's right and that the line gets darker tomorrow. I'm trying not to get my hopes up too much, but it's really difficult to do. I'll keep you all updated.


----------



## cass86

Yeah fingers crossed. I remember with my first you could hardly see it at all and then over a few days it got darker and darker. :flower:

It is always good to hear of success stories of things you are trying, gives us hope. :)


----------



## MissSazra

Well I only decided to try it this month due to all the wonderful success stories I'd read on here, and it really does seem to be helping a lot of people.


----------



## cass86

wow that is really good. As i said i am due to ovulate this weekend and after my first session yesterday i am getting some possible ovulation pains, which i have never had before.

So fingers crossed. 2years waiting and disappointment every month, hopefully this will work. :thumbup:


----------



## Hispirits

cass86 said:


> Pooch, i have never felt ovulation pain and am meant to be ovulating this weekend so fingers crossed. Does she put heat on yours? she put a heat lamp thing over the needles in my stomach and told me to only eat hot food while i am having the treatment? i had cold cereal this morning as i forgot. hopefully won't mess with what she has done?
> 
> HiSpirits, that is really sad about your loss, sorry to hear that. hopefully it will work again for you. How long did you for before you got pregnant.
> 
> I am really hoping that this month is the month. I am trying to stay really healthy and do all the right things.
> 
> xx

only two months hun, and from what i've read from other peoples on here my experiance was very similar, my acupunctrist also used heat lamps and chinese herbal medicine. he did also always use to comment on the fact i had cold sweaty feet, which i had never really noticed before but am really conscious of now, i think it has something to do with the kidneys or circulation.
reading all this is getting really excited about starting acupunture again, i can see some of you guys are paying for it aswell. i just went to my docter and asked them to refer me and then i got it for free, which is what i'm gonna do tomorrow tlk to my doc. xx 
also cass, i ovulate this weekend too so i'll do the 2ww with u if u like. x


----------



## heres_hoping

Ooh so glad this thread is still going! I have my 1st session tomorrow so excited! :D


----------



## LiSa2010

congrats MissSazra !

after reading this thread I am honestly considering doing acupuncture. I actually just emailed someone to give me their rates... lol 

good luck to you ladies!!!


----------



## pooch

so i went to my acu appt today and told her about my 3 day ov pain and she was concerned...she said acu is supposed to help with pain, pms, etc. last year i had ov pain worse than before and i was able to get in to see my gyn and have a sonogram, and he said that i just had a peanut m&m-sized follicle that was about to burst (which is what happens during ovulation) and that he wasn't worried. i wanted to make sure i didn't have anything wrong with me that would interfere with conception.
anyway, i thought for sure she was going to say that the treatments were what caused the prolonged ov pain but that was not the case.


----------



## ali...cat

Hi all,

Sorry not been here for a few days. Sarah - congrats so pleased for you. 

I was due to have accupuncture on Sunday - but because of early ovulation I emailed her and asked her whether I should try and move it forward or cancel and I included my chart to her as I said that my temps were a bit erratic and wondered if she wanted to take this into consideration when deciding when to treat me. I made it clear I wanted to see her - just wanted her advice as to when. I got a really long but 'off' email back - saying that acupuncture wouldn't affect my temps of ovulation date and maybe I needed to think about whether accupuncture was for me. I felt really put out. I wasn't blaming her for anything - just asking. So I spoke to a friend and she has recommended someone else - so I think if I don't get a BFP this month, I will be changing...However, I am having major cramps and have had for las 3 days. Today it feels as though I did 100 sit ups yeaterday. I don't want to symptom spot as I did last month and it wa a BFN, but these cramps are too much to ignore! Thing is if I do get a BFP I'm not sure I'll be able to go back to her! But I too have thought about not having acupuncture when I'm pg as I have had a mmc and am scared to interfere...anyway that's my update. Hop you are all well and feel free to have a look at my chart!


----------



## ali...cat

oh and please ignore the CBFM - my first month of using it and I don't think it has read me very well this month! Thank you!


----------



## cass86

Hispirits said:


> cass86 said:
> 
> 
> Pooch, i have never felt ovulation pain and am meant to be ovulating this weekend so fingers crossed. Does she put heat on yours? she put a heat lamp thing over the needles in my stomach and told me to only eat hot food while i am having the treatment? i had cold cereal this morning as i forgot. hopefully won't mess with what she has done?
> 
> HiSpirits, that is really sad about your loss, sorry to hear that. hopefully it will work again for you. How long did you for before you got pregnant.
> 
> I am really hoping that this month is the month. I am trying to stay really healthy and do all the right things.
> 
> xx
> 
> only two months hun, and from what i've read from other peoples on here my experiance was very similar, my acupunctrist also used heat lamps and chinese herbal medicine. he did also always use to comment on the fact i had cold sweaty feet, which i had never really noticed before but am really conscious of now, i think it has something to do with the kidneys or circulation.
> reading all this is getting really excited about starting acupunture again, i can see some of you guys are paying for it aswell. i just went to my docter and asked them to refer me and then i got it for free, which is what i'm gonna do tomorrow tlk to my doc. xx
> also cass, i ovulate this weekend too so i'll do the 2ww with u if u like. xClick to expand...

I know I am also getting very excited about this. Yes definitely 2ww together, would be good to have someone to wait with. I get so impatient. I have been given some herbal tablets. I read on the internet what they are for and it says they heat the womb. so must be good. Like making a nice warm nest for the egg :happydance:

Fingers crossed for us both :hugs:


----------



## Bookworm

I've not been posting in the last couple of days either, but I've been reading the thread... I'm in the TTW and I'm trying to manage by not spending too long on the forum at all and really focus on work and activities in my free time.

I'm really struggling... I'm really hopeful on one hand, because I know we've had a good TTC cycle - there is very little more we could possibly do to make this happen naturally, and all the acupuncture success stories are great. But there have just been so many months of disappointment that I'm really scared that I'm building myself up for a fall. DH is having SA next month and we've our first consultation for further tests days after that... all I can think is that I could be doing all of this and we're about to find out that we can't even have children.

It doesn't help that yesterday was St Paddy's, and we went out with our friends (in Ireland!) and I wasn't drinking.... hardly anyone even commented on the fact! This tells me that they think I'm pg, and if no announcement appears....:shrug: and this morning I woke up and checked fb and the 1st 3 posts where all from expectant or new mums about their situation...

I'm genuinely terrified of AF coming this month, even the thought of it is making me really emotional :cry: I'm only 7DPO and trying not to symptom spot, but failing miserably! 

I'm really sorry to bring the tone down! I guess I just need a bit of positive reinforcement ladies :blush: - help me find my optimism again!


----------



## cass86

It is really good to hear everyones different experiences. 

I am looking forward to my next one on Wednesday.

Pooch, I have been having some slight different pains. Not actual pain just feeling a bit different in my stomach. (could just be symptom spotting though)

Ali-cat, if i was you i would find someone that you like. Maybe if your friend likes another one, that might be better. Fingers crossed you won't need and you will get your BFP this month.

Bookworm, I know exactly how you feel, i am the same this month. There is absolutely nothing else we could do to make this happen, so if it doesn't this month it will be horrible :cry: Fingers crossed for us both :yellow:


----------



## cass86

Hispirits said:


> cass86 said:
> 
> 
> Pooch, i have never felt ovulation pain and am meant to be ovulating this weekend so fingers crossed. Does she put heat on yours? she put a heat lamp thing over the needles in my stomach and told me to only eat hot food while i am having the treatment? i had cold cereal this morning as i forgot. hopefully won't mess with what she has done?
> 
> HiSpirits, that is really sad about your loss, sorry to hear that. hopefully it will work again for you. How long did you for before you got pregnant.
> 
> I am really hoping that this month is the month. I am trying to stay really healthy and do all the right things.
> 
> xx
> 
> only two months hun, and from what i've read from other peoples on here my experiance was very similar, my acupunctrist also used heat lamps and chinese herbal medicine. he did also always use to comment on the fact i had cold sweaty feet, which i had never really noticed before but am really conscious of now, i think it has something to do with the kidneys or circulation.
> reading all this is getting really excited about starting acupunture again, i can see some of you guys are paying for it aswell. i just went to my docter and asked them to refer me and then i got it for free, which is what i'm gonna do tomorrow tlk to my doc. xx
> also cass, i ovulate this weekend too so i'll do the 2ww with u if u like. xClick to expand...

After you had the heat lamp, was you told to eat only hot foods?
:flower:


----------



## heres_hoping

Righto-just got home from my 1st session! Really enjoyed it, was pretty much what I thought. He was quite shoked when I said I've only had one period in 6 months and currently on CD70, so he's concentrating on regulating my cycle in the first instance, which is what I was hoping for. Meanwhile, GP agreed this morning to refer me for a scan to rule out PCOS, so if I do get a diagosis, he'll swap to concentrate on that.

I like it, found it relaxing and not at all uncomfortable- I think at the very least it'll relax me which in itself will help things, but obviusly i'm hoping it'll shorten and regulate my cycle too. He's recommended going twice a week, so it's going to get expensive but I've decided to give it a fair chance and comit to it. :thumbup:


----------



## pooch

I am5 dpo now and am so tired but it might be because of daylight savings...all i want to do is sleep, but i dont want to think this is a symptom because i dont want to be disappointed when af comes...i feel like if you convince yourself your preg you might jynx it so it wont happen!


----------



## MrsBea23

bookworm - Hun I hope you are feeling better. It is really hard all the trying and waiting and I am really hoping this is the month for you but if not you will get there eventually I am sure, positive mental attitude and all that.:thumbup:

Miss Sarza - congratulations hun that is awsome, have you done another test to confirm for sure? lots of hope for the rest of us.:happydance:

Welcome to all the new posters.


----------



## threebirds

Hi every1, just catching up with the thread. Congrats MissSarza - wonderful news :)
Weve been ttc#1 for just over a yr. Headin for first acu session next wk, going to a fertility acu specialist so feeling really positive about it. 
Bookworm - u in ire too? Where was the acupuncturist u went to? 
Good luck every1 xx


----------



## heres_hoping

Ok, just had 2nd session. Felt them a bit more this time- last time had a few in my legs, one in each foot, one in each hand and one in abdomen.. This time, none in hands, but three in abdomen. Felt them more today- slightly uncomfortable going into my abdomen, but ok once in. I could feel those ones the whole time-felt like energy going to those areas which I suppose is what it's supposed to be!

No heat lamps used yet, but he does have them in the room so maybe he will one day.

I find it very relaxing whilst i'm there, but very tired when I come out- he says I'll get used to that but to start with it'll last a couple of hours.
Can't go again til next Sunday due to work schedule, but feeling very positive about it still!

Keep updating everyone!


----------



## lovecutie1

Don't want to upset you girls but I had 6 sessions I was having high hope but my af arrived :( I have enjoyed each session though. I was hoping this time will be my turn evening I was thinking how to give the good news to everyone......... :( I was very depressed yesterday night but it has become now part of my life...... wait and watch..... :( can't do much, can we ???

I have booked another 6 session & he has asked me to take the same herbal medicines.


----------



## Yoga_Baby

I think you girls have convinced me to book an appointment! I found a certified person in my area, so I think that's good...wish it wasn't so expensive though! $125 for the first appointment, and $70 each additional! I need to call my insurance to see if they will cover any part...I'm willing to try anything right now to get my cycles back on track!


----------



## pooch

so i've had 4 sessions...and with the last session i don't feel any better or any worse. i've used up my flex spending for the year (i didn't put much on but i paid $120 for first appt and $60 for each after that) and for the same price of acupuncture i could be getting a massage every week...suggestions?


----------



## NellieR

I have been ttc for 2 years now without any luck at all. I was on the pill for almost 8yrs and I when I stopped taking the pill I started to spot from ovulation to my period. After two years off the pill I still spot for a whole week before my period. I highly suspect I have a hormonal imbalance. I started to go to acupuncture one month ago. I go twice per week and this month I only spotted for one day before my period!!! This is the smallest amount of spotting I have had in two years. I did nothing different except the acupuncture! I love it and really believe in it!
I am able to go twice per week because I only pay $15 per visit. At first I was looking into a special fertility acupuncturist, but there was no way i could afford $60 per visit. I found a place that offers community acupuncture where they have 10 recliners in a room with really nice ambiance. Since they are able to treat many people at once they are able to allow people to pay on a sliding scale. Although they don't specialize in fertility it has really helped my hormones regulate!
Look for a place that offers community acupuncture or maybe a school where a grad student will work on you. 

Thanks for reading! I will let you know if I finally get good news after acupuncture!


----------



## heres_hoping

lovecutie1 said:


> Don't want to upset you girls but I had 6 sessions I was having high hope but my af arrived :( I have enjoyed each session though. I was hoping this time will be my turn evening I was thinking how to give the good news to everyone......... :( I was very depressed yesterday night but it has become now part of my life...... wait and watch..... :( can't do much, can we ???
> 
> I have booked another 6 session & he has asked me to take the same herbal medicines.

Aah sorry you feel down about it hun. For me my 1st objective is to get my AF! (had one in last 6 months, finally got GP to refer me for scan for PCOS but waiting for that so tryign acu in meantime) I'm not expecting it to help me get pregnant straight away, more to regulate my cycles to give me a fighting chance! Glad you've decided to give it a bit more chance, keep your chin up!


----------



## cass86

Hi Girls,

I have my 2nd appointment today. Really can't wait, i think i am meant to be ovulating between yesterday and Wednesday. So hoping that will help as i have been testing with OPKs and not had a surge yet. Fingers crossed.

I am really counting down days already. it is so bad.....
:dust:

To all.


----------



## cass86

Has anyone had acupuncture in their back for infertility? :shrug:


----------



## lovecutie1

cass86 said:


> Has anyone had acupuncture in their back for infertility? :shrug:

Hi Cass, the practitioner did the acupuncture on my back but only after I ovulated and my IUI done, before my ovulation he did on the tummy and afterwards he did on the back.


----------



## Bookworm

Hi Girl's, thanks for the support in my TWW wobble! I'm due at the weekend and am still torturing myself, but not quite as much as I was. I've been trying to keep myself busy and my mind off symptom spotting, so I've been incredibly productive... still symptom spotting in spite of myself though:dohh:

My BBs are sore (but then I do keep prodding them to check if they are sore - which might be making them sore:blush:) and I'm running to the loo, which isn't like me at all; I'm part camel! While I'm very, very cynical after 18 cycles with BFNs I have made a lot of changes recently which can only help.. so maybe they are early signs of a BFP to come...

Cass - I had needles in my back in my second session, which was after Ov, but not in my first, which was pre-Ov. My next session is in a couple of weeks before I'm due to Ov again.... and I've my FX that I won't need to go!

Threebirds - I'm up north. I've been going to a place in Holywood; the woman is a physiotherapist but has a fertility clinic too and runs her business from her home. She was telling my at my last session that she had IVF and had acupuncture herself at the time. My DS also went to a place in Belfast (Lisburn Rd I think) which she thought was great. Where abouts are you?

Best head on and get some work done!! This site makes it too easy to indulge in my TTC obsession:dohh:


----------



## cass86

It is terrible I am waiting to get passed O so i can symptom spot haha.

I had my 2nd session today but as i had not ovulated yet she done it in my stomach and next time in my back :thumbup:

I have also made a lot of changes to my diet ect that i am hoping will give me that BFP this month.

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Hispirits

cass86 said:


> Has anyone had acupuncture in their back for infertility? :shrug:

 when i had acupuncture it varied each time, back, front inbetween joints, inbetween toes, in my head, on my face, it is really bizarre! lol


----------



## threebirds

Good luck Bookworm, really hoping this is your cycle! 
We've been ttc over a yr too. I'm working on trying to exercise and relax more. Really interested to hear about your acupuncture visits. My appt is in same place, so looking forward to sharing experiences! Great to hear from someone who has been there. I'm feeling positive about it. Trying to pick up those springtime / fertility vibes :) 
Is she also into Chinese medicine? Seems like a lot of fertility acupuncturists are. xx


----------



## Bookworm

What are the chances of that? That's pretty amazing.

She is into the Chinese stuff but very much balanced with a more conservative medical approach. So she did ask me a lot of questions to identify my 'constitutional type' according to Chinese medicine and has given me some advice on diet and vitamins but it's very much advice and no pressure (and she hasn't tried to sell me anything either - which would make me very sceptical).

It's a very cozy set up, not like my idea of a 'clinic' at all and she's easy to talk to. Actually the 'cozy' bit might not be for everyone, but I quite like that, and it being a small set up suits me too (I would hate to bump into someone I know as we are keeping it quiet and I'm a shocking liar so I'd be found out!)

Let me know what you think.


----------



## threebirds

Thanks Bookworm. Really great to know a bit more about what to expect...
We aren't really telling folk either about ttc - I think it is easier that way, especially when it can be a long journey, but of course that does make it hard too a times. But then this place can be really helpful. Will let you know how it goes for me this wk with the acupuncture. Fx for you x


----------



## cass86

I had my 3rd appt today. It was in my back and i defo felt it more this time.

I am really hoping this works. I now have the horrid tww.
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## threebirds

Good luck Cass86


----------



## MrsHY

cass86 said:


> I had my 3rd appt today. It was in my back and i defo felt it more this time.
> 
> I am really hoping this works. I now have the horrid tww.
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:

I had my 4th appointment today! I think I ovulated yesterday or am ovulating today. She did some points in my back and then on my abdomen, in my shins, in my left ankle (the kidney apparentley!) and the top of my right foot. I felt really energised afterwards and promptly went out for a 7k run!

She said my pulses are getting stronger which is good. Good luck to everyone x


----------



## Watson101

Hey everyone - have been reading all the posts and catching up on this thread - have been continuing with the acu will be 6th session today. AF just about to finish meaning we are now officially able to try again! :) has been hard waiting all month but at least there was no TWW. My acu Dr now has seen a whole BBT chart and my temps are slightly errratic in luteal phase - he says this could be a progesterone problem which might have caused my mc and that in China he could write me a prescription as Eastern and Western medecine work in tandem out there - however in the Uk I would need to go to my gp... or am tempted to self prescribe progesterone cream from the net! will talk to him about which route is best when I see him today. Post Ovulation I had acu lying on my stomach all up my spine as well as legs, wrists etc. Last week when AF due it was back tolying on my back and needles in legs, wrists and forehead... will be interesting to see whre he puts the needles this afternoon! He's then off to Hong Kong for 2 weeks - hope they are nt the most important 2 weeks for my cycle that he's not here! Herbs costing me a fortune but know this treatment takes some time to start working so am sticking with it for now. Baby dust to everyone - let's hope ths month is the one. XX


----------



## cass86

MrsHY said:


> cass86 said:
> 
> 
> I had my 3rd appt today. It was in my back and i defo felt it more this time.
> 
> I am really hoping this works. I now have the horrid tww.
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> I had my 4th appointment today! I think I ovulated yesterday or am ovulating today. She did some points in my back and then on my abdomen, in my shins, in my left ankle (the kidney apparentley!) and the top of my right foot. I felt really energised afterwards and promptly went out for a 7k run!
> 
> She said my pulses are getting stronger which is good. Good luck to everyone xClick to expand...

I have my 4th on Wednesday. i ovulated the other day, not really sure what the 4th one is for but going to go anyway.

I feel really hopeful about this month. Just hope my AF doesn't come.
:dust::dust::dust:

for you.


----------



## pooch

i have an appt tomorrow morning and i'm 12 DPO...i'm waiting to see if she says anything about a slippery pulse (even though she did last month and i wasn't pregnant so i'm not sure how much stock i'd put in it)


----------



## Evon47

Helo ladies, thanks for starting this interesting thread! Can I join too? I have been ttc now for over 7-8 months. Started accu few weeks ago and due one today. Had done blood tests and ultrasound. Ultrasound showed few cysts and FS consultant wants to do lap and dye. Discussed with hubby and decided to give accu a try for 3 months if still bfn then will have to go for the op. 

My acupuncturist specialised in infertility. But she doesn't do herbs. I am currently cd 9 and doing the folllie tracking this month. She said she wants to know the pattern of follicle growing and the ovulation. 

Bookworm and three-birds, I am in Ireland too! Which accu do u guys go to? Hope everyone gets their bfn soon. I had my ups and lows and my share of crying and etc.... Don help either when everyone of my frens and colleagues r preg.....

:baby: pls!


----------



## threebirds

Hi Evon, always great to hear more acu stories and experiences. Finding it all v interesting, esp as I am a newbie to it. I had my first session last wk (fertility acupuncturist in hwood, ni). For the first there was naturally lots of q's. Then needles mainly in back and ankles. Felt some more than others and dont think i felt the ones in my legs at all. Was v tired afterwards, but not sure if that was acu or due to oh keepin me awake with his snoring the nite b4 lol. Also, could still feel where yhey had gone in in back all the next day. Anyway that apt was pre ov. Should ov in the next couple days and next apt will be post ov. Will stick with it for a while and see what happens. Am hoping it also relaxes me in general. Def know what ya mean about every1 around being preg or with young babies! Weve been ttc about a yr. Im waiting to get apt with FS and also was diagnosed last yr with fibroids. So have had ultrasound and also day 21 & fsh tests.
Hope all goes well for u and u get your bfp v soon. Where in ire are you? What acupuncturist u going to? 
Good luck x


----------



## Evon47

Helo three birds, just returned from accup. Feeling really mellow andvrelax at the mo. This time, I had needles on ankles, tummy and the wrist. One point at my ankle actually sent me jumping! Oh, I am in the rep of Ireland, Dublin. My accu is in ranalegh. Told her bout the cysts and possible endo and she said that ppl still can get preg with those. Is ur accup specialised in infertility?


----------



## pooch

i just got back, pulse was not slippery. this time she only put them in my wrists, ankles and one in my forehead (they were all in my back before). my lung pulse is always strong and kidney and spleen are always low. not sure what that means exactly but it has to do with lack of energy.


----------



## Evon47

That sounds familiar! My accup said my hands r too cold and my energy level r way too low when I first went to her. She said my pulse definitely improves and to be fair I do have more energy nowadays!


----------



## inkdchick

hi girls i had my first session last wednesday and my next one is coming wednesday.
i had 3 in my lower belly, two in my right wrist (the far right one being my happy spot), one in my left wrist (another happy spot), one in each ankle the left ankle was painful going in too, and one a bit further up on my right leg, and then she heated the copper needles up with a herb charcoal stick, so warm and so relaxing.
Straight after leaving i had a deep ache a the ovary site on the right and since then its all been on the left. my lower belly has been sore the last couple of days and Ov was yesterday so am really hoping that it maight work with cycle 1 of Acupuncture, im also taking Agnus Cactus and have to take it all the way to my next period if i get it and then stop taking it when im bleeding and take it again when its stopped.
Im 44 and have had 5 m/c's so this means that she is treating me for Low progesterone hence the agnus cactus and she says that she will have us carrying full term in no time so thats so reassuring and i really hope she is right, im running out of time xx good luck to eceryone having it at the moment xx


----------



## pooch

i think i may have gotten a (faint) positive this morning...i thought i was 14 DPO today but now i'm not sure...like I said before i had ov pain for three days this month, the worse being the third day. when i had a sonogram back in Oct last month when i was having these pains they could see that i was just about to ovulate. i wonder if the acupuncture, which is supposed to help with blood flow, made me just feel the follicles reaching maturity longer than normal? like it made me extra sensitive or something?
 



Attached Files:







hpt2.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 39


----------



## MrsHowley81

I have now had 2 sessions of Acupuncture with Dr Stephen Gascoigne who is a Doctor and worked as a Doctor in hospitals and decided to explore alternative medicine as it was getting some great results, he is very reputable and he is also a Chinese Medicine Doctor, he has written books and also teaches.
He helped my next door neighbour fall pregnant after being told she would never have children she is now pregnant with her second child. 
I was recently told that my best option is to have a Laparoscopy, well terrified I thought I would try Acupuncture as we had nothing to lose, we have been trying for over 2 years so a little bit longer is not going to hurt or make any difference, in fact it could be the answer for us. So I turn up to my first appointment with Dr Gascoign distraught and teary eyed as I was only told the previous day about having the Lap, he went through my options and told me to start BBT'ing to see if I am ovulating as this was still not clear as I didn't ovulate in December but may of done in January and then he told me to request a HSG as this would give a clear idea as to weather I have polyps, PCOS or any blockages. He also told me what sort of foods I should be eating which wasn't too hard to alter as I have been eating healthy since January, then he literally worked his magic, I had needles put in my ankles knees and belly, once I got home it was literally like he had flicked a switched and I felt so so relaxed and on a high it was brilliant, the next session he put the needles in my ankles again in my knees one on my left leg one on right wrist and in my feet just below where my big toe meets the next toe, again I walked out beaming and relaxed but I felt much more subtle than the first session, I have definitely ovulated and am feeling very positive and cannot wait for my next session, I would suggest to anyone to at least give this a go. Fingers crossed for all you acupuncture ladies :)


----------



## heres_hoping

Third session done today, this time he started with some in my back, then two near my ovaries, legs and toes-like last time. He's also given me some herbs to take as tea for a week to try and induce AF. He checks my pulse and tongue every session, and said today my pulse is still weak. He said I have to try hard not to worry/stress as that is making things worse, and that I will need several sessions to start seeing a difference.

Still feeling positive about it, I do feel better for it and intregued to see what effect these herbs have- next session on Friday will keeep posting!


----------



## inkdchick

pooch that is definately a BFP hun , test again in the morning and the following one until it gets darker CONGRATULATIONS hun xxx


----------



## MrsBea23

pooch I definately see the line yay, keep us posted.

heres_hoping I will be interested to see if the tea brings on AF, if it does I want some lol


----------



## ksp

Hi All....I just joined the forum today for the first time and I am grateful I did. It is invaluable sharing experiences. 

I have been looking at accupucture and was a little sceptical but after reading your posts it seems it is worth a try. I have been TTC since Dec 2010. I know this is not too long but since Dec I have only had my period once :cry: I have PCOS and I know that with irregular periods TTC will be difficult. Also I had a blood test and the Dr said I wasn't ovulating. My Dr has referred me to a specialist but I am well aware of the huge lists and I will probably not have any treatment for at least 6 months. So i am looking at alternatives i.e. accupucture. 

anyone here diagnosed with PCOS and tried accupuncture???


----------



## pooch

OOOH-one thing that i read yesterday makes sense now. my acupuncturist said my pulse was faster than before; i read that it does get faster when pregnant.


----------



## MrsHY

ksp said:


> Hi All....I just joined the forum today for the first time and I am grateful I did. It is invaluable sharing experiences.
> 
> I have been looking at accupucture and was a little sceptical but after reading your posts it seems it is worth a try. I have been TTC since Dec 2010. I know this is not too long but since Dec I have only had my period once :cry: I have PCOS and I know that with irregular periods TTC will be difficult. Also I had a blood test and the Dr said I wasn't ovulating. My Dr has referred me to a specialist but I am well aware of the huge lists and I will probably not have any treatment for at least 6 months. So i am looking at alternatives i.e. accupucture.
> 
> anyone here diagnosed with PCOS and tried accupuncture???

Hello!
I have PCOS and I'm trying acupuncture to help me ovulate earlier and extend my luteal phase.
Luckily I do seem to ovulate each month (well, a 'month' being 30-35 days). I've only been doing it for one cycle so far and am currently in my 2ww.
I have heard that it's very good for ladies with PCOS. Fxed for you. I'll let you know if it works for me. It's obviously worked for pooch (see above)! xx


----------



## Evon47

congratulations POOCH! 

I am going for my second scan for my follies tracking today. And today is my CD 12! Hopefully it is growing nicely. OPK still indicates low fertility so will be interesting to see. My temp this morning is so low! Only 35.85 Celcius. Not sure whether it is psychological or not, since the accup on Saturday, I have been feeling some pain on the right hand side of my ovary which has got the dominant follie in.....I can't wait to see my follie!


----------



## inkdchick

hi girls, for anyone on here that got pregnant after having the first treatment of acupuncture please can you tell me what you experienced as i had my first session last wednesday cd9 and i have another one this wednesday cd16 i normally have 24/5 day cycles and i have had what feels like a really mild period cramping for the last two days and i am really tired and felt nauseaus this morning so i am hoping that it is working for us.
We have been trying for the last 3 years and my progesterone kept dropping so bad that i have had 5 early m/c in the 3 years so i am really really hoping that my period doesnt show this month for another year or so x


----------



## pooch

inkd-normally i have ov pains around the 15th (31 day cycles) for one day but this month i had them for 3 days, and the last day was quite intense. after that i was normal for a day or two then backpain started and mild period-like cramping after that. i had the slightest bit of nausea in the morning before i ate but not that much.
good luck!


----------



## ali...cat

Hi all,

Wow - go away a few days and back to BFP - congrats Pooch!!! H&H 9 months for you.

I haven't been here for a few days as I had a complete wobble - knew AF was coming -she did on Sunday:(

Anyway as always I get more positive at the start of the month whn feel like there's another chance. So I was really uncertain with my first therapist - so tonight I have rang the person my friend recommended. I've had a good chat with her and she's not happy with what I told her...So I'm glad it wasn't just me. It's my own fault for just randomly picking someone from the internet, rather than getting a recommendation. Anyway - have now booked my first appointment with her and she can fit me in tomorrow. It's going to be interesting to see what she does differently. She's asked what CD I'm on (tomorrow will be CD3) and she said that she is going to need access to my back and feet. Does that sound right as now I don't have a clue! Anyway here's hoping to a BFP for us all this month.


----------



## MrsHowley81

Wow thats is fab news that you are pregnant :) Congratulations pooch would you say it was the acupuncture that made the difference for you this month? x

Someone should do a front page and add all the acupuncture ladies and how long it took them to get their BFP after they started their treatment or something of the like! :)


----------



## ksp

MrsHowley81 said:


> Wow thats is fab news that you are pregnant :) Congratulations pooch would you say it was the acupuncture that made the difference for you this month? x
> 
> Someone should do a front page and add all the acupuncture ladies and how long it took them to get their BFP after they started their treatment or something of the like! :)

I think putting together information would be a great idea! it would help everyone determine how long it would take for accupuncture to work!

Congrats Pooch for the great news!:happydance:

Any tips on what I should be looking for when choosing an accupuncturist (not sure if that is what they are called!)????!?!?!


----------



## Bookworm

Congratulations Pooch!! That's great news! The first BFP for this group!

Like AliCat I've been away for a while due to a bit of a wobble:cry: there was no magic bullet for us this month - AF showed up early (Thursday instead of Sunday!) - gutted.... Still gutted and usually I manage to pick myself up pretty quickly and start looking forward to the next opportunity, but I just can't shake the disappointment this month... 

But, there was one small positive - I usually spot for a few days before AF and this time I only spotted for 1day before... I've read that spotting for days before AF can be a sign of low progesterone, so I'm trying to tell myself that the changes I've made are having some kind of positive impact, even if I'm not PG yet.... Plus much lighter and not such bad back pain - again all good signs for better progesterone levels. So I just need to give myself a shake and get on with it.

It's SA soon for DH & our first consultation with the specialist in the middle of April.. think that's what is really bothering me now: there is always the possibility that they'll tell you that it's never going to happen - god! I can feel the lump rising in my throat at the thought of it! Yep - that's definitely what's bothering me! 

But sticking with the acupuncture - just going twice a month; before and after O..... And I am going to pull myself together!! 

Hope Pooch is the first of many BFPs for us all ladies!
:dust: all round :flower:


----------



## looley

Hi all! Can I join this thread?

I am off to my 1st Acupuncture appointment in 30mins.
It sounds great having read all your posts on here. I h
ope I get my BFP and you guys too soon. Congrats Pooch!!!
Will post later to let you know how it goes. Due to Ov thurs/friday currently CD19 , ovulate CD21/22 using the cbfm.
:dust: to all Looley XXX


----------



## pooch

i took a FRER this morning to see if the line got darker (FMU) and it was negative...maybe chemical? i'm going to take a digi this afternoon, i'm holding my pee as long as i can!


----------



## heres_hoping

MrsBea23 said:


> pooch I definately see the line yay, keep us posted.
> 
> heres_hoping I will be interested to see if the tea brings on AF, if it does I want some lol

I will let you know! So far I can tell you it tastes disgusting on its own, bearable if I add blackcurrant juice! haha Worth it if it works though...

pooch- fingers crossed for you with the digi xx


----------



## inkdchick

i have my next session tomorrow at 10.30 and cant wait although i am a bit confused as i ov'd on friday and yesterday and today i got two very dark lines of ov predictor tests, so am going to ask her whats happening when i got tomorrow eeeekkkk !!!


----------



## looley

I LOVED it!!!! so totally relaxing , feel chilled and calm , now and a bit sleepy. She was really nice and explained it all in detail. Can't wait for my next session a week Fri XXLooley XX


----------



## inkdchick

it is very relaxing where did she put the needles in hun


----------



## inkdchick

pooch did you do another test hun, if you are worried go to the docs for a blood test im sure you are pregnant try not to read too much into these tests as they can worry you when you dont need to hun xx :hugs:


----------



## ksp

looley said:


> I LOVED it!!!! so totally relaxing , feel chilled and calm , now and a bit sleepy. She was really nice and explained it all in detail. Can't wait for my next session a week Fri XXLooley XX

Hey great to hear you liked your first session. How long was it? I have my first one next Weds! so nervous!!!


----------



## looley

Hi all, the lady was lovely. She asked me lots of questions about my periods, how long we had been trying, ovulation, stress affecting me etc.
It was an hour long ksp. XX
She placed the needles all in my back indiechick as she said that there is a flow there that affects fertility and will help calm/relax me. She said my yin was out - due to anxiety caused by lots of stress from to work and ttc, stress of hubs SA tests and my Ovulation results not being great lately ( but both sa and ov results have come back ok now though). 
So because of this stress she focused on that. It was great really relaxing and I felt so tired after and I am going again next week, it was £30 for a consultation and will be £25 thereafter.
:dust: to all
XXLooleyXX


----------



## ali...cat

Hi all,

Pooch - any news? have you retested? I really hope everything is ok. 

My first session last night was really good with my new lady - just felt right. I had needles in fee, knees and wrists. Also been given hers in a tincture to drink.

Back on Monday before Ov for a half an hour session.


----------



## MrsHY

Hello
I had my 4th session today! So far though... after one session per week for four weeks... I'm not seeing any differences. I still O-ed late this cycle (day 21) and still started to spot 5 dpo. I fully expect to get my period at 10dpo same as usual - don't tend to spot for more than 5 days. But I'm going to give it another cycle and see if there are any differences next time (I'd love to keep going indefinitely but at £160 per month plus £40 for herbs it's not an option)!


----------



## ksp

wow that is a lot of money! But I'm sure it will be worth it....fingers crossed! 
Have you had any side effects since starting acupuncture and with the herbs? I am a bit sceptical taking herbs?
xxx


----------



## inkdchick

hell that is a lot of money MrsHY, i pay 37 pound a session, where are you hun im in ashford middlesex london. i had my 2nd session today and she is really pleased and think that we could well be in for our long awaited little one this cycle so here's hoping, got my third next wednesday x


----------



## MrsHY

It sure is isn't it! I'm in central London - that's prob why - and she's a fertility specialist acupuncturist who also specialises in luteal phase deficiencies - which is what I have. So, I hope it ends up being worth it!
ksp - no, no side-effects yet - but no EFFECTS yet either, LOL!
inkdchick - fx-ed for you!!
xx


----------



## ksp

MrsHY said:


> It sure is isn't it! I'm in central London - that's prob why - and she's a fertility specialist acupuncturist who also specialises in luteal phase deficiencies - which is what I have. So, I hope it ends up being worth it!
> ksp - no, no side-effects yet - but no EFFECTS yet either, LOL!
> inkdchick - fx-ed for you!!
> xx

I'm also in central london, which clinic are going to?? I'm going to my first appointment next week and the clinic is in Camden......


----------



## Watson101

Hi everyone - have been catching up on the posts - hope it really is a BFP for pooch!

Had acu last Thursday - needles in tummy, ankles, wrists, shins.

Asked him about the progesterone and whether to go ask my GP or order cream of the net - he said not to worry about that because I am taking his herbs..... my next acu is now not until 15/4 as he's in Hong Kong - he's made me up bags and bags of herbs to take until then - each bag is numbered and is different as he's individually tailored them by looking at my last BBT chart. He talks to me as though he expects me to be expecting when he next sees me - i.e. when you are pregnant we'll do x y and z... which is quite encouraging! anyway - so have paid hefty bill - again - for all the herb sachets and really do hope he's not a quack and they are doing something.

Baby dust to everyone. X


----------



## holls147

I've had 5 sessions of acu so far. I started after I ovulated last cycle so now I'm into my next cycle. My period changed a lot! Less clotting and it ended sooner. I pick up new herbs today, some to be taken on different days throughout my cycle. 

Watson- I've also been told I have low progesterone. I was thinking about cream but will ask my acu person today when I pick up herbs what they suggest. 

I'm also being treated for insomnia and anxiety. My practitioner told me that they treat a lot of infertile women who have those same issues. It's been helping loads so far. I can actually breathe normally during the day and sleep most of the night!

Dust everyone!:dust:


----------



## inkdchick

holls i dont know if this is any help but my acupuncturist recommended agnus cactus as i too have low progesterone well at the end of my cycles anyway and thats whats caused my 5 early m/c in the last 18 mths so ask yours about it and see how you get on , hope that helps as its all natural stuff and not chemical like progesterone creams and pessaries which is bad for us when ttc


----------



## cass86

Just catching up a bit.

All this acupuncture is so exciting. I am 5days till testing and I have lots of symptoms. Nausea, sore bbs and very emotional.

I am very hopeful about this month. I was told that i may not o every month and I don't normally feel O pain. but this month i did for 3 days and could only be down to the acupuncture. 

Pooch, was this your first cycle?

xx:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## happyshopper

Hiya everyone,
Going to my second acupuncture session tomorrow which looks to be the big 'o' day too. Not sure what she will work on this time as it'll be too late for the eggs. I would like to have tried a 'strong' session tomorrow but looks like I have just missed my chance. Oh well, I'm still looking forward to experiencing acupuncture again. It was so calming xxx


----------



## cass86

happyshopper said:


> Hiya everyone,
> Going to my second acupuncture session tomorrow which looks to be the big 'o' day too. Not sure what she will work on this time as it'll be too late for the eggs. I would like to have tried a 'strong' session tomorrow but looks like I have just missed my chance. Oh well, I'm still looking forward to experiencing acupuncture again. It was so calming xxx

Hi Happyshopper,

it is really good to go on your O day as they do it in your back to help bedding of the egg.

Good luck..
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Bookworm

Hi all, I had my third session (so that's pre-O) and I had more needles in my back, legs and ankles - just 2 in my stomach. 

My accupunctrist applied the heat this time and I love it! What a really nice feeling; I melted into the couch :sleep:. When she was applying heat to one of the needles on my leg near my knee I could feel the heat all the way to my ankle! I hope not to need many more session, but if I get the heat all the time it'll keep me happy.

She also talked to me a bit more about my 'constitutional type'. In previous weeks she had asked me lots of questions and had categorised me, but I think she is easing me in and trying not to overload me with information. When she identified my type she had said that it was borderline; that I have some symptoms of being 'cold' but not very strong or too worrying. Today she followed that up with some advice on lifestyle and diet and what AMAZED me was that lots of it I already do!! Like some others in the thread the advice was to eat warm foods; there was also food to avoid (which are things I tend to avoid anyway) and things to eat (which are mostly things I love and eat a fair bit of); I'm meant to keep my feet and abdomen warm with a heating pad (which I do, but not after O); don't eat things out of the fridge (I'm a freak, I hate really cold things and if I'm eating anything out of the fridge I take it out to sit for a while before I eat it!!!)... I'm wondering if there is really something in this and the reason that I am 'borderline' is because I've been unknowingly self medicating?!?! 

Hols & Watson, I think I might have low progesterone (self-diagnosed so not sure) but I read that even taking just 1 portion of full fat diary per day can help - and stay organic if possible as the extra hormones given to GM cattle can carry through and upset our balances. I've made this change recently (just swapping my skimmed milk in my cereal/porridge for organic whole) and this month I only spotted for one day before af (big improvement for me), the only thing s that it started a bit early...


----------



## holls147

Cool bookworm! Ton of info, thanks!! I do drink organic milk but it's skim, but this month I switched to low fat. I can't bring myself to drink whole milk! Dh would love it though. 

I did spot before af this month but my practitioner said it was probably because I had started acu and I had so much blood finally flowing. I still can't believe how nice my cycle was this month though! 

My hands and feet are always cold, but my practitioner said I have a heart/ spleen deficiency. At night I've been using a heating pad on my abs and drinking only hot drinks, before O. Hopefully it helps. 

I don't think it will be a quick fix for me. I'm guessing it will take at least 2 months to get my body sorted out.


----------



## happyshopper

Thanks Cass, I'm really excited now!! Ill let you know how it goes xxx


----------



## threebirds

Hi all, sorry i havent posted for a while. Looking back to the earlier pages - Evon, yes I am going to a fertility acupuncturist. Also, bookworm & i discovered we were both going to same person - so interesting to compare notes.

I had my 2nd session last wk & this was post ov. In terms of what she does in the session if someone is post ov she treats them as if they could be preg, which is good thing.

I had shown her my ff charts the 1st session and she had looked back over her notes about me since the 1st session and noticed that my post ov temps are generally on the low side - i dont get a big jump or spike. I was kinda aware of that but hadnt thought about it as i was just relieved to be oving! She also identified me as 'cold' (like bookworm, lots of q's). I got v similar advice to bookworm, also things like ginger teas and spices. So we are working on getting my body warmer pre ov so that temps are stronger post ov. So looks like low progesteron post ov but what is happening in ur body first half of cycle contributes to that. Im also going to increase my protein intake (need protein to make protein which is what egg partly is). I am veggie, so prob wasnt getting enough - so tofu for me :)

The acu itself was great and like bookworm, this time I also had heat applied, which I LOVED. Could have stayed there all day. Anyway, back again for more next wk and happy with how it is going.

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## threebirds

Oh, and should have added that even though it seems very quick (& of course could be coincidental) this cycle my post ov temps are higher than normal. Unfortunately I am away frm home this wkend and forgot my thermometer, but yesterdays temp was one of my personal highest :)


----------



## threebirds

And if u look at my chart u will see that although temps are going in right direction, there is a 'stepped'pattern, which i think is also linked to low progestrone. Really kicking myself for forgetting thermometer as would have been interesting to see what todays temp was....


----------



## inkdchick

are you taking anything for low progesterone hun


----------



## threebirds

Hi inkdchick, thanks & no. Would be keen to hear what u suggest. I am waiting for fs apt. x


----------



## Bookworm

Hi threebirds a portion of organic full fat diary a day is good for low progesterone. I'm not veggie, but eat mostly veggie food. I do have about 4 portions of meat in a week. I made about 4 changes all at once; no caffeine; no alcohol; switch to full fat organic milk; acupuncture.

I feel that the caffeine and acupuncture have both contributed to an improvement in my mood and energy levels, while the diary I do think improved my pms symptoms last month & stopped me spotting pre af + flow was a lot lighter (still healthy but normally it's painfully & potentially embarrassingly heavy). Of course I have no actual evidence for this, it could be coincidence or it could be all down to cutting out alcohol - I'm just basing this on a feeling! Not very scientific lol! I had so much energy last month aroun O and after! 

I'm hoping I get that kick again, it was great & I got so much done :)


----------



## minimoo90

I started accupunture this month, and I haven't had much discharge (sorry TMI) that I normally get for ovulation, though have gained tiniest lower cramps and boobs have got slightly bigger...

I'm hoping it works the trick, and it's great to hear how it's worked for others, gives me hope :)


----------



## happythought

I am thinking about it. I have been getting massages weekly as well as yoga. I am considering it if I dont get my BFP in the next few months. We have been TTC for 8 months and I am ready to do what ever it takes to grow our family. Its very intresting to read all the positive feedback about acuputure. I am just a big baby when it comes to needles and pain so I think that is what is holding me back a little bit. Good Luck Ladies!!


----------



## holls147

Oh happythought it doesn't hurt at all! The needle is SO thin. Definitely worth training, it really helps you feel relaxed :)


----------



## happythought

Relaxed!? I was always worried that it would be painful and you have to sit there with needles in your back. How long do you have to sit with them in a session?


----------



## ksp

Hi Ladies, I am learning loads from you all! I have my first acupuncture session on Weds so I'll be prepared with all the information.

Most of you have mentioned that organic whole milk helps with low progesterone levels. How does it work???

x


----------



## inkdchick

i havent heard of that and i have always been on organic milk, but i have been having acupuncture and was recommended by mine to take agnus cactus and i am having my fourth session on weds too. I had two needles in my right wrist, one in my left wrist, three in my lower belly, one in left ankle and one in right ankle and one in right lower calf.
Its painless and really relaxing but as soon as she takes out the needles i have to go and pee LOL but she says it does that LOL.
Hope you get on ok xx


----------



## Bookworm

Hi, I read about a portion of whole fat diary being good for low progesterone somewhere in my research about fertility (can't remember which website - sorry) - it was along with research about general fertility. The bit about organic is because I've also read that the hormones given to gm cattle can carry through to meat & diary products that we eat.

Since I've made the switch I'm experiencing less spotting, very little back pain (normally I'm in a lot of pain & so shattered I can hardly stand up) & much lighter af (in the past it's been so heavy that I can't go trough the night without a change & have to double up on protection to avoid embarrassment - horribly paranoid couple of days every month!!) but last couple of months have been much more normal healthy af - I'm convinced it's the milk (but that's just a feeling, I did make other changes at the same time..)


----------



## kaicyn

Great thread...does anyone know of a good accupunturist in Orange County Ca??


----------



## heres_hoping

Had my 4th session on Friday, he did the ususal points in my abdomen, legs and between toes. He took my pulse as normal and frowned and said it wasn't improving, and that AF wasn't due yet- so was a bit disappointed about that. He's now away for two weeks so he's given me further supply of the tea, as well as some tablet form herbs to take, to improve my circulation and help bring on AF. Really hoping she shows before my next session on good friday so we can start making some progress-not sure how long I can justify paying for this with no improvement in my cycle :wacko:

That said, I am noticing more CM- I have had eggwhite and now gone creamy so I'm hoping thats a good sign!


----------



## Watson101

Hi Ladies - thanks for the tip on the organic milk bookworm! Anything is worth a try. I also cut out alcohol (only 1 glass a week these days!) caffeine and refined sugar after my MC in early Feb. Also switched to whole grain bread, rice and pasta and started the acu. My acu Dr says I need to eat 1 egg every day - so have been doing that too. He also said that women need to sleep earlier in the evening so I have been told to go to bed before 10 every night! - not doing so well with that one as have had my Mum staying for 10 days but am trying my best. I had eggwhite CM this week for 2nd month running having not had that for years and also - quite amazing - I think I ovulated this cycle on day 14 / 15 - acu Dr said he wanted to work on shortening 1st phase of my cycle as this is usually 20+ days - can't believe this has happened already after only 2 months of working with him and making the diet changes. 

Happythoughts - as per other posts - it really does not hurt at all - I am needle phobic and hate having blood samples / injections etc - this is nothing like that - actually very relaxing and I usually lie for about 40 mins with them in.

Still taking herbs every day and waiting to see acu Dr again on 15th April when he's back from travels.

Baby dust to everyone. xx


----------



## ksp

Hi Ladies, I had my first acupuncture appointment today. It was relaxing - had 1 needle in each of my hands, 4 in my tummy, 2 in each ankle and 1 in my head! I had the needles for half an hour. I was prescribed herbs to drink everyday. Not only are they expensive they taste sssssoooooooo baaaaddd! My second accupuncture session is in a month's time....was suprised about that as it seems most here are having weekly sessions.....anyhow,fingers crossed it works.


----------



## holls147

ksp- maybe you can ask to have more than one treatment per month? I go twice a week because I found a place that is really affordable and gave my clothing budget for it :) My herbs were expensive too. It's been up and down. I think I have such severe mental anxiety :wacko: I've still let myself get worked up a few times and lost sleep. 

My appetite increased hugely! Which for me is a good thing because I have no appetite and barely eat when I'm hungry. My practitioner said that my sleep is responding and getting active again! My body is trying to nourish itself, finally! Good news.


----------



## heres_hoping

Morning girls!

I havn't been for another session yet at he's on hols (how dare he? lol) But, I do have an update....have a look at my chart, past week or so (ie since my last visit and taking second lot of herbs) my temps have been higher, and much more stable. I had very sore nipples last weekend (days 86 and 87) and some EWCM...FF hasn't confirmed ov, but I'm thinking maybe I did? Don't want to get too excited, but at least my temps are stabilising, that's gotta be good right? :happydance:


----------



## inkdchick

i had my last session of this months cycle wednesday a day before my priod was due and she took my pulse and her eye went wide and she said,' its an excellent strong slippery pulse you have there, excellent now its normally like that if you are pregnant, so i will treat you today as tho you are !', so she did, one in each wrist , one in each foot and one in my calf on right leg , all to nourish the blood supply to the uterus, today i am two days late and with no sign of period im hoping she is right and i will go another week before i can test with no period showing in the mean time.
The only thing she did tell me to take is Agnus Cactus 2 x 400mg capsules twice a day until my period shows or a + test result so that what i have been taking as well as the acupuncture. If you are in the UK you can get them at a good price at Holland and Barratt buy one and get the other for 1p ! seriously good offer .
Anyway i will keep you all updated hopefully to prove that acupuncture really does work and gives us our long awaitied BFP 's x


----------



## inkdchick

heres_hoping said:


> Morning girls!
> 
> I havn't been for another session yet at he's on hols (how dare he? lol) But, I do have an update....have a look at my chart, past week or so (ie since my last visit and taking second lot of herbs) my temps have been higher, and much more stable. I had very sore nipples last weekend (days 86 and 87) and some EWCM...FF hasn't confirmed ov, but I'm thinking maybe I did? Don't want to get too excited, but at least my temps are stabilising, that's gotta be good right? :happydance:

i dont temp but do know loeads that do and if your temps stay high that is really good hun i keep my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## inkdchick

holls147 said:


> ksp- maybe you can ask to have more than one treatment per month? I go twice a week because I found a place that is really affordable and gave my clothing budget for it :) My herbs were expensive too. It's been up and down. I think I have such severe mental anxiety :wacko: I've still let myself get worked up a few times and lost sleep.
> 
> My appetite increased hugely! Which for me is a good thing because I have no appetite and barely eat when I'm hungry. My practitioner said that my sleep is responding and getting active again! My body is trying to nourish itself, finally! Good news.

The only reason that i can think of why you are once a month is because you are firstly in your twenties and secondly he may want to see how your cycles are , some of them do and its quite normal although i can understand your urgency.
I am 44 and have had acupuncture every wednesday for the whole of my cycle and i am now two days late for my period so will be waiting another week before i test. it will have been 3 sessions this cycle altogether i started on cd9 .
When you go next session ask him/her why it is once a month and see what he/she says, if you want more ask them if you can after all you are paying for the treatment ! hope that helps hun x


----------



## holls147

LOL I meant to say SPLEEN in my text, not sleep. I'm such a horrible typer! I have a spleen deficiency and she told me that the acu is def working if my appetite has increased so much. Still no cm and i'm on day 13! Suggestions? Did anyone try Robitussin or any of those things to help with cm?


----------



## MrsBea23

Hi Girls,

Haven't been on for a while because nothing has been happening but today after 159 days off the pill I finally got AF Yay :happydance:. 

So I had my 4th session on Tuesday and I came on today woo hoo, I am also seeing a nutritionist at the same clinic and she put me on some pretty strong herbs last Friday to go along with the Agnus Castus and Milk thistle I am already on so that might have had something to do with it. I havent been charting or anything since I knew I wasnt ovulating so I will start this month and see if I am ovulating (I really hope so).

Great to so many new people on this thread and everyone is feeling so positive.

Inkdchick  Fxd for you.

Heres_hoping - looks good to me :thumbup:

holls147 - I thought you meant sleep and I was thinking what a bonus lol. I don't seem to get much cm but she said the accupuncture would help with that and I have conceive plus to use as well (heard good things about it).


----------



## holls147

Thanks mrs. brea, maybe I'll give that a shot! I thought acu would make me ovulate earlier this month, but that's not the case so far. Oh well. I think it will take a couple cycles :) 

Does the angus cactus help with lp phase? Mine is short. Thanks!


----------



## inkdchick

holls147 said:


> LOL I meant to say SPLEEN in my text, not sleep. I'm such a horrible typer! I have a spleen deficiency and she told me that the acu is def working if my appetite has increased so much. Still no cm and i'm on day 13! Suggestions? Did anyone try Robitussin or any of those things to help with cm?

for cm grapefruit juice hun , robitussin doesnt work for everyone but with grapefruit juice you will notice immediately and for better effect have a glass half an hour before :sex: and it will help hope it works for you xx


----------



## MrsBea23

holls - I think it can help with a short lp phase but I would do some reasearch on the internet or ask your accupuncturist before starting it because I have seen threads on here about it causing havoc with people cycles, I wasn't ovulating at all so didn't have anything to loose. Good luck hun and let me know what you decide to do, I am sure the accupuncture will start helping soon.


----------



## pickle13

so i have been going for about 7 weeks now every week for acupuncture, my cycle is totally different, but the biggest change i have had is my mood. i have suffered from chronic depression since a very young age (3 or 4) and have been treated with low dose anti-depressants for about 15 years, i exercise, have talk therapy, and don't drink, but acupuncture has made me a new person, i'm optimistic (which my husband thinks is very funny) i'm always smiling, singing to myself, and even when i get bad news i'm over it in about 5 minutes, i lost a part time job that i loved, and it really didn't seem so bad, the old me would have cried and climbed into bed. anyone else having dramatic changes like this, i'm like a different person. 

ttc is hard, and can be frustrating, and sad, but when af arrived the other week i just said i bet it will be this month . . who am i?


----------



## ksp

inkdchick said:


> i had my last session of this months cycle wednesday a day before my priod was due and she took my pulse and her eye went wide and she said,' its an excellent strong slippery pulse you have there, excellent now its normally like that if you are pregnant, so i will treat you today as tho you are !', so she did, one in each wrist , one in each foot and one in my calf on right leg , all to nourish the blood supply to the uterus, today i am two days late and with no sign of period im hoping she is right and i will go another week before i can test with no period showing in the mean time.
> The only thing she did tell me to take is Agnus Cactus 2 x 400mg capsules twice a day until my period shows or a + test result so that what i have been taking as well as the acupuncture. If you are in the UK you can get them at a good price at Holland and Barratt buy one and get the other for 1p ! seriously good offer .
> Anyway i will keep you all updated hopefully to prove that acupuncture really does work and gives us our long awaitied BFP 's x

Fingers crossed!!!! xx


----------



## ksp

inkdchick said:


> holls147 said:
> 
> 
> ksp- maybe you can ask to have more than one treatment per month? I go twice a week because I found a place that is really affordable and gave my clothing budget for it :) My herbs were expensive too. It's been up and down. I think I have such severe mental anxiety :wacko: I've still let myself get worked up a few times and lost sleep.
> 
> My appetite increased hugely! Which for me is a good thing because I have no appetite and barely eat when I'm hungry. My practitioner said that my sleep is responding and getting active again! My body is trying to nourish itself, finally! Good news.
> 
> The only reason that i can think of why you are once a month is because you are firstly in your twenties and secondly he may want to see how your cycles are , some of them do and its quite normal although i can understand your urgency.
> I am 44 and have had acupuncture every wednesday for the whole of my cycle and i am now two days late for my period so will be waiting another week before i test. it will have been 3 sessions this cycle altogether i started on cd9 .
> When you go next session ask him/her why it is once a month and see what he/she says, if you want more ask them if you can after all you are paying for the treatment ! hope that helps hun xClick to expand...

You are right, i called my practitioner and she confirmed that she first once to see how my body reacts with the herbs before doing further acupuncture. She has also suggested that I consider regular massages to help relax me as I have had a stressful few months and she thinks this could be contributing to my irregular periods. I love massages but they are sooo expensive!! She also prescribed me e Tonic which is a small concentrated bottle of herbs in liquid form which apparently helps to decrease anxiety and stress. My next appt in middle of May so fingers crossed the herbs make a difference! xxx:flower:


----------



## inkdchick

lets hope so hun i wish you all the best xx


----------



## heres_hoping

Hi girls,

I'm really hoping one of you will be able to help me out. My accupuncturist is on holiday for another week so I can't ask him my question! He's put me on a herb called Tao Hong Si Wu Wan, to improve circulation, and help induce AF. However, looking at my BBTs over the past week I'm convinced I ovulated last weekend, and my temp went up again yesterday and today. Trying not to get too hopeful, but I'm thinking there's a small chance I could be pg here. SO my question is, should I stop taking the herb now just in case?

(He said take it up to AF starting, then stop it during AF, then start it up again) Can't find anything on it's safety after ov via google. If one of you wouldn't mind asking your practitioner for me I'd be so grateful!! :hugs:


----------



## Evon47

Helo, I think u should wait until af is here b4 taking the herbs. U just don know whether the herbs is good for the bean! R u from the UK? If u r, ring up nhs direct and ask them whether u can take it when u r suspected to b pregnant. They will consult a pharmacist for u but I can tell u here that 99% that they will advise u against it.


----------



## MrsBea23

heres_hoping - I don't see mine until Tuesday week I am afraid but will ask when I am there. If I was you though I would hold off for now just in case. 

I am using cinnamon to get my circulation moving so if you don't mind it just add a teaspoon to your food each day and that might help also cayene pepper is meant to be good as well.


----------



## heres_hoping

Thanks, yeah I've decided not to take them just in case- I'll know either way in a week or so anyway, so it won't really set me back if I stop and couldv'e carried on!


----------



## inkdchick

sorry to let you ladies know but i got my af today so acupunture not worked for me this time but i am taking agnus castus too so got to wait at least another month for it to work as well but all fingers are tightly crossed for this next cycle xx. good luck with everything crossed for anyone who is waiting to find out xxx


----------



## heres_hoping

Aw sorry to hear that inkdchick- it was looking so good for you too. :hugs:


----------



## Watson101

bless inkdchick - is hard starting over each cycle isn't it - here's hoping you get a BFP this time.


----------



## holls147

A fresh start inkdchick. It didn't work for me last cycle either. I'm still holding out hope though!

How many cycles of acu have you been doing? Does the angus cactus help with LP phase?


----------



## inkdchick

oh this was my first and i only had 3 sessions so will be starting on cd6 so that should be saturday coming if my period has finished by then only cd2 today so long way to go lol.
I was given agnus castus for low progesterone hun as far as i know so im not sure about LP but i wouldnt be suprised it has brought my periods back to 27 days instead of the 24 they had gone to after i turned 40, ( now 44) so all good i hope .
Good luck to you too. xx


----------



## holls147

Thanks! Low progesterone causes the LP phase to be short, I believe.

Can you just purchase angus cactus at a health foods store?


----------



## Bookworm

pickle13 said:


> so i have been going for about 7 weeks now every week for acupuncture, my cycle is totally different, but the biggest change i have had is my mood. i have suffered from chronic depression since a very young age (3 or 4) and have been treated with low dose anti-depressants for about 15 years, i exercise, have talk therapy, and don't drink, but acupuncture has made me a new person, i'm optimistic (which my husband thinks is very funny) i'm always smiling, singing to myself, and even when i get bad news i'm over it in about 5 minutes, i lost a part time job that i loved, and it really didn't seem so bad, the old me would have cried and climbed into bed. anyone else having dramatic changes like this, i'm like a different person.
> 
> ttc is hard, and can be frustrating, and sad, but when af arrived the other week i just said i bet it will be this month . . who am i?

Just loved this post! Really happy that you're getting something from acupuncture (and hopefully a BFP on the way for you too)


----------



## ksp

inkdchick said:


> sorry to let you ladies know but i got my af today so acupunture not worked for me this time but i am taking agnus castus too so got to wait at least another month for it to work as well but all fingers are tightly crossed for this next cycle xx. good luck with everything crossed for anyone who is waiting to find out xxx

:hug:


----------



## holls147

pickle- I am having the same kind of changes. I'm way more relaxed and easy going about things. I even took a weekend trip and didn't stress at all about being away from work, or my house or flying. It was amazing! I totally know what you're talking about! :)


----------



## heres_hoping

OMG. Just POAS for the heck of it (FF says I'm 14dpo, I think I'm actually 13dpo...was supposed to wait til fri but caved) Got a faint BFP! I think I did anyway! Came up in the time, and is pink, just v faint. Can't wait til tomorrow to try again with FMU! 

This if DEF due to the accu! Cautiously excited....will let you know!


----------



## holls147

here's hoping! OMG! That's great news!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How long have you been ttc?


----------



## heres_hoping

7 months TTC, just got appointment for scan for PCOS as only 1 AF in that time! Looks like I won't be needing that now! :winkwink: Absolutely convinced I on'y o'd becasue of the accu xx


----------



## MrsBea23

That's fantastic new heres_hoping. :thumbup: Certainly gives me hope.

Fx'd for you, keep us updated.


----------



## ksp

heres_hoping said:


> OMG. Just POAS for the heck of it (FF says I'm 14dpo, I think I'm actually 13dpo...was supposed to wait til fri but caved) Got a faint BFP! I think I did anyway! Came up in the time, and is pink, just v faint. Can't wait til tomorrow to try again with FMU!
> 
> This if DEF due to the accu! Cautiously excited....will let you know!

Hey hope it is good news for sure!!! How long have you been having acupuncture and how often? Did you also take herbs?

Silly question, what does AF stand for?


----------



## heres_hoping

Thanks girls, I'll be sure to let you know tomorrow. AF stands for Aunt Flo aka the witch! I have had 4 sessions of accupuncture, one per week as that's all I could fit in to my schedule, the aim being to regulate my cycles. Yes I took herbs for two weeks, first a tea, then the tea and some tablets, Dr said it was to improve my circulation and try to bring on AF. I decided to stop taking them after I was sure I'd O'd (which was actually around what I now think was implantation), and now I'm glad I did!

Good luck to you all, keep it up! All my skeptisism is completely gone, I'm putting my BFP down to Accupuncture, and lots of prayer xx :cloud9:


----------



## holls147

Amazing here's hoping! That's what I'm trying to do too. Prayer and acupuncture lord please[-o&lt; let it be soon!!


----------



## heres_hoping

Update...

Just did a FRER with FMU and it's a definate :bfp: !! I'm shaking, I can't believe it sooo excited :dance: 

Good luck and baby dust to you all- Accupuncture works!!! :flower:


----------



## threebirds

heres_hoping said:


> Update...
> 
> Just did a FRER with FMU and it's a definate :bfp: !! I'm shaking, I can't believe it sooo excited :dance:
> 
> Good luck and baby dust to you all- Accupuncture works!!! :flower:

YAY!!! Congratulations and big hugs x


----------



## Bookworm

heres_hoping said:


> Update...
> 
> Just did a FRER with FMU and it's a definate :bfp: !! I'm shaking, I can't believe it sooo excited :dance:
> 
> Good luck and baby dust to you all- Accupuncture works!!! :flower:

Big Congratulations!! That's amazing news!! And gives hope for us all too... wonder how many more we'll get on this thread? 100% success hopefully!


----------



## happyshopper

Congratulations hereshoping, I'm so pleased for you :happydance:. I hope you have the perfect pregnancy xxx
My first month on acupuncture and things are a bit strange. I felt like I was on my period yesterday, with lots of cramps and red flow but then it's stopped an hour or so later. Today still lots of cramps but only spotting brown/red blood. This is definately not my usual pattern. I usually spot for 4/5 days and then AF comes straight away. I wish the witch would hurry up and decide what she wants to do xxx


----------



## Sumaspikey

Hello :flow:

I was literally just about to blub my eyes out coz this TTC lark is really starting to get to me now after 14 failed cycles, when I came across this happy little thread! 

My friend suggested acupuncture ages ago because her step dad specialises in acu for fertility but I thought nothing of it, naively assuming we would be pregnant by now and I wouldn't need it; ha! Well, I have just texted her and asked her to sort it out for me....I think stress may be a big contributing factor for our lack of BFP so anything that can relax me must be worth trying.

Anxiously awaiting a text back now....I'm so god damn impatient!

Big congrats to those who have got their BFPs and babydust to everyone else. xxx


----------



## holls147

Sumaspikey- definitely try it! You don't have anything to lose :)

My practitioner told me that stress causes infertility, so does lack of sleep. So that's how mine is trying to balance me out. She said once I'm relaxed and sleeping that's when ladies get pregnant, and if I'm not at that point she'll start hitting more fertility points. I've loved this whole process though! 

You might want to consider herbs too. If you do get them know that the pills usually cost more but are easy to take. The powder and dried herbs cost less and start working faster, but taste horrible. But if you're desperate for your bfp like me you'd probably choke anything down :)


----------



## heres_hoping

Definately go for it Sumaspikey, I was getting so stressed with looong irregular cycles thinking how can I ever get pregnant if I don';t know when I'm fertile/don't know if I'm even o'ing. I loved accupuncture, found myself far more relaxed, if only becasue I felt like I was doing something positive, not just waiting on the NHS for weeks! 

I really looked forward to each session, and I think I'm gonna carry it on for a while to hopefully keep my bean sticky and keep me relaxed through these first few weeks xx


----------



## Sumaspikey

Thanks heres_hoping and hols147!

I am ridiculously excited as I have just organised an initial consultation with my friend's step dad for next Friday - yay!!!! And his website looks amazing, he seems very experienced and he's got tonnes of qualifications.

Eeeeeeeeeek can't wait - it's not even a proper session, it's just a free consultation thingy; I'm gonna be like "just stick some pins in me now please!!"

xxx


----------



## Watson101

Heres_hoping - that is such fantastic news! I've just logged on as feeling pretty down about the whole TTC thing today and your news has really cheered me up and is a good tonic to my down mood - think it is a good idea to keep the acu going for a wile - my acu Dr said that chinese medecine works really well to keep the beans sticky during the first trimester. Wishing you loads of luck with it all!

Just been for my acu today - (needles in shins, between big toe & next toe, wrists, forehead) I got cautiously excited when it looked like I had a triphasic pattern on my chart this month but today my temps plummeted right back down so think AF on her way - grrr.... and next month my husband is away in the states the key week for BD so if AF does show up this weekend I'm out until June - guess that's why having been so hopeful all month I am now feeling deflated. 

On a positive note, after loads of long irregular cycles, this month it looks like I have a text book 28 days! - all due to the acu and the herbs so that's promising - and apparently my tongue today is a beautiful colour! and much improved - whatever that all means ')

Anyhoo - will only let myself be down for a little then pick myself up and start again - baby dust to everyone and congrats again to heres_hoping!


----------



## heres_hoping

Aw, keep your chin up (I know, easy for me to say now isn't it! :winkwink:) I'm still checking in coz interested to see how it's going for you all, glad I didn't upset anyone with the news and actually managed to pass on hope, which was my only intention xx


----------



## ksp

heres_hoping said:


> Aw, keep your chin up (I know, easy for me to say now isn't it! :winkwink:) I'm still checking in coz interested to see how it's going for you all, glad I didn't upset anyone with the news and actually managed to pass on hope, which was my only intention xx

Congratulations! Thank you for sharing the good news. It gives me hope!!:hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

threebirds said:


> Hi inkdchick, thanks & no. Would be keen to hear what u suggest. I am waiting for fs apt. x

i take agnus castus from holland and barratt two twice a day with food, it seems to be helping my luteal phase is now longer as my periods now arrive on cd27 instead of 24 slight improvement but they used to be 28 days before i hit 40 so its good to see them somewhere close to what used to be. Good Luck


----------



## inkdchick

holls147 said:


> A fresh start inkdchick. It didn't work for me last cycle either. I'm still holding out hope though!
> 
> How many cycles of acu have you been doing? Does the angus cactus help with LP phase?

thanks hun im glad it didnt work for someone else first time it gives me a little bit of hope ( im 44 and panicking a little coz i feel time is running out), i have had one month of 3 sessions and am having one today and one next week but that will be all i get this month as we are off to conneticut on the 27th til the 5th may so thats the rest of my cycle gone for a nothing as i dont think that two sessions will do for me somehow. so it will be my third try of a full month of acupuncture next cycle for it to work i hope.
I take the agnus castus two twice a day and have done since last cycle, my periods where 24 days and now they are almost back to what they were before i hit 40 and that is 27 days, (they were 28) so thats near enough to make me happy so i suppose yes is the answer you are looking for i suppose they do lenghten the luteal phase - yes. I got mine from Holland and Barratt


----------



## Quaver

Hi everyone! I would like to join in please:flower:

I've just had my first ever acupuncture session today. I loved it:thumbup:
It was really relaxing. I'm on IVF booster package at equivalent of £210 for 5 sessions. May take more.

I'm on CD5, day 4 of stims.

The acupuncturist said I'm full of gas and am bloated:haha:
Also said my energy level is low. Do you think spending a day at a theme park yesterday may have affected my energy levels? Should I have mentioned this:shrug:

My next session is Thursday, hope my energy levels are higher:thumbup:


----------



## Watson101

OK - so just as I thought this month is not the one. :( I'm getting so tired of TTC and the ups and downs of it all. Looking at cycle planner DH in US on fertile dates in May so now face having to wait until June to TTC which is a whole 18 months since we started trying. Feel like crying with frustration today - is just so disappointing and hard to keep going cos whether you want it to or not everything starts to revolve around TTC - no drinking, no caffeine, diet, early bedtimes etc.. Want to keep giving the acu a go as it has regulated my cycle in only 2 months but also thinking should I go back to gp for referral.... I've read a lot saying acu really takes 3 months to take full effect so maybe that's my answer to carry on for a while - just so expensive as time goes on. Think I am probably just having a bad day. Sorry ladies. My sister in law is due in July and friend announced she was having twins last week so none of that helps.


----------



## Quaver

:hugs: Watson.
If it regulated your cycles, then perhaps keep at it? Maybe less frequently?
You'll get there sooner or later. It's not it, it's when:flower:


----------



## holls147

I know how you feel watson. This girl I know cheated on her long time boyfriend with her ex boyfriend and wound up pregnant with twins! Now's she's getting married to that guy. She had the twins in Dec and got pregnant again in Feb! So unfair! I hate it, so sick of it too :(


----------



## inkdchick

well i had my first acupunture sessin this monday and because im going to the states in a couple of days she gave me an extra boost lol and says that i wont need anymore and hopefully with the holiday and we are relaxed it should happen for us but to keep taking the agnus castus until i get a positive result ( yeah like thats gonna happen, even tho id like to think it will , well you never know ), so we will see so i wish all you ladies all the best of luck with the acupuncture and i hope that when i get back there will be some BFP posted on here xx


----------



## holls147

inkchic- have fun in NY! It's a great city. Hope you get a bfp when you get back! :) DO you take angus cactus all through cycle or just after ovulation?


----------



## threebirds

Hi Holls, what is TCM?
Good luck every1 xx


----------



## RegiP

Hey girls, so I have had 2 acupuncture sessions first one on CD20 and the second one on CD26 the day of my second appointment I had this weird globe of clear CM and when the Dr. took my pulse he told me you are getting your period soon when he saw my disappointment he ask me if we were actively TTC already (he had understood I was there to regulate my cycle after BC which I also was)when I said of course! he laugh and took my pulse again and he said it was very strong and that I might be PG already!!! Im supposed to wait till next Saturday and if AF doesnt come I should test no sign of AF yet, I had some cramps in the past days but thats pretty much it.. Im super scared to test though, if its a BFN I will be crushed! 

If I am indeed PG acupuncture is the best! Ill keep you posted


----------



## Quaver

RegiP said:


> he said it was very strong and that I might be PG already!!!

Keep us posted!:happydance:


threebirds said:


> Hi Holls, what is TCM?
> Good luck every1 xx

Traditional Chinese Medicine:flower:


inkdchick said:


> well i had my first acupunture sessin this monday and because im going to the states in a couple of days she gave me an extra boost lol x

Have a great time, and bring back a BFP:flower:


----------



## Bookworm

Hi All - loads of movement for everyone! FX for good news to follow!

I'm still in the 2WW of 2nd cycle using acupuncture. I was a bit down-heartened when it wasn't the 'magic bullet' I'd hoped for first time round, but they say it has a gradual effect so here's hoping for success this time!

We were at the FS yesterday for our first consultation; between what he said and what acupuncturist has said to me in the past I don't think anyone is particularly worried about my fertility. DH has to get his SA done again (bit of an issue with the first go - he missed the cup and what he managed to get in wasn't enough to test:dohh:)

That has given me lots of hope again! Even if DH has low or slow SA when we finally get the results, that's not a terrible thing - At this point it's only really bad news if he has none, which would be hard to hear but it's statistically unlikely, so FX that we're average!!

So even though all the signs are good for my fertility I'm going to keep on with the Acupuncture if it's a BFN this month (maybe i should get DH to go too...) - but in the nicest possible way I hope never to see either my acupuncturist or FS again!


----------



## inkdchick

holls147 said:


> inkchic- have fun in NY! It's a great city. Hope you get a bfp when you get back! :) DO you take angus cactus all through cycle or just after ovulation?

i take the agnus castus just before ov and take it til i bleed or get a positive result this is my 2nd month of taking it and it can take 3 months to work but the ones i take are 400mg each and i take two at breakfast and two at evening meal as recommended by acupuncturist. You cannot take it throughout your cycle as i think it has a negative effect on ov if you take it from cd1. So coz i ov around cd10 to cd13 i start taking it from cd8 right to the end of my cycle and then wait to find out either way.
Good luck and thank you for the heads up with New York am so looking forward to it need the break and what a better place. xx


----------



## inkdchick

Quaver said:


> RegiP said:
> 
> 
> he said it was very strong and that I might be PG already!!!
> 
> Keep us posted!:happydance:
> 
> 
> threebirds said:
> 
> 
> Hi Holls, what is TCM?
> Good luck every1 xxClick to expand...
> 
> Traditional Chinese Medicine:flower:
> 
> 
> inkdchick said:
> 
> 
> well i had my first acupunture sessin this monday and because im going to the states in a couple of days she gave me an extra boost lol xClick to expand...
> 
> Have a great time, and bring back a BFP:flower:Click to expand...

I will try my best Quaver thanks hun xx


----------



## threebirds

Hi every1, had another good acu session today (2nd cycle). This one was timed to be close to ov (got my smily opk face today, so happy girl). Had needles in back, belly, one in my head and also a few in ankles. Love love love when she applies heat to the needles. Will be interesting to see if my post ov temps are any higher this mnth. Looking for a bigger jump between pre/post ov temps. The sm increase that I usually have may b low progesteron. So acupuncturist working on that, and also building up my kidney energy. Will keep y'all posted. x


----------



## Bookworm

Well, it wasn't great news for us this month :nope: so going for round 3 TTC with acupuncture... hopefully third time lucky!

Got my pre-O appointment next week - hoping for the heat again, I loved that:thumbup: 

I'm meant to have a slight spleen & kidney deficiency - I'm meant to keep warm, not eat anything straight from the fridge, eat walnuts & pumpkin seeds, avocado, not too much diary or raw spinach... (there are other things too but most of them I was already doing/avoiding so I can't really remember)

Just wondered what else do your TCM specialists have to taking and for what constitutional type?


----------



## holls147

Bookworm, your acu person sounds like they know their stuff! Mine never tells me any of that kind of stuff. She has got me sleeping and feeling less anxious, but she doesn't give me good tips like that. Next month I might see a separate acupuncture doctor just to get herbs and advice like that, but still get acu from the other lady because her prices are good. 

I got my af on Saturday, 3-4 days early. So I'm not happy about that. I'm not going to take the herbs this month since I think they threw me off last cycle. Here's to cycle #2...


----------



## MrsBea23

Hi Girls,

Sounds like everyone is doing well and having good sessions. Welcome to everyone that is new since I last posted.

I had a session today and she used a tens machine on the needles so they were like little shocks, has anyone else had anything like this? The machine was on the needles that where on my ovulation points. On CD 19 and no ovulation yet.

Bookworm - I am on herbs partly because I am cold all the time it has in it cinnamon, liquorice, saw palmetto, peony and ginger (some of this is for PCOS and some for warmth/circulation)

holls147 - it is good that you feel more relaxed and are sleeping better.


----------



## ksp

Bookworm said:


> Well, it wasn't great news for us this month :nope: so going for round 3 TTC with acupuncture... hopefully third time lucky!
> 
> Got my pre-O appointment next week - hoping for the heat again, I loved that:thumbup:
> 
> I'm meant to have a slight spleen & kidney deficiency - I'm meant to keep warm, not eat anything straight from the fridge, eat walnuts & pumpkin seeds, avocado, not too much diary or raw spinach... (there are other things too but most of them I was already doing/avoiding so I can't really remember)
> 
> Just wondered what else do your TCM specialists have to taking and for what constitutional type?

My TCM has prescribed a variety of herbs whose names I can never remember. I am due an appointment soon and will ask her to write it down so I can share with you all. I also have kidney and spleen deficiency. She also mentioned that I had blood stasis and told me not to eat anything cold in the morning. I am also trying reflexology as I am not due to have acupuncture until next month. I have been taking herbs since mid April and still not sign of AF since Jan!!!


----------



## pooch

i had my 8th acupuncture session today (i went for stress, not infertility). Anyway, when i first started going she told me a slippery chinese pulse may indicate pregnancy (because it's kind of a foreign body). i'm 9 DPO, CD 30, and today she said my pulse was slippery at all points! also, my temperature every time i go is 97.6 and today it was 98.6! i haven't been temping so who knows. i should know either way in a few days.


----------



## holls147

pooch- that's super exciting!!! Good news either way about the temp rise.


----------



## heres_hoping

Hi ladies, hope you don't mind me popping back here for a catch up. I've been continuing with acupuncture since I got my BFP as I was so impressed with the results, so the last session he concentrated on "keeping the baby strong" and relaxing me. Saturday, my morning sickness hit suddenly and horribly, so yesterday I asked him to help with that. Well, help he has! I can't believe how much better I feel today than I did on Saturday, I have a little neause, but nothing like it was and I'm able to ignore it and get on with my day, wonderful!

ladies when you get you BFPs- I would recommend you keep up the acu, at least for the 1st few weeks, it's amazing!


----------



## inkdchick

well acupuncture this month was only one session two days before we flew to Conneticut and it didnt work for me as my flight home on tues (their time) at 8.50pm we were two hours into the flight and my priod started, severe period pain, lightheaded, vomiting, dizzy and i had to have assistance and i didnt know what to do with myself , sooo embarrassing, i looks like there may have been a little been trying to settle in there but maybe the flight there and back just stopped it from happening , i wont be flying again when im int he two week wait thats for sure.
I have had 5 acupuncture sessions in total so far so maybe it needs to be a lot more for it to work for a very sticky bean x
Im still feeling a little unwell and bleeding is heavy so jsut cant wait to feel normal and for this period to end and get back to acupuncture and some baby making fun.
Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## prayingfor1

Hi all, 
I'm new to this thread (HUGE thanks to MrsBea for passing it along!) and very happy to hear all the success stories. Even if not everyone has gotten pregnant since starting accupuncture, it at least sounds like it is helping to regulate everyone's cycle and make people more relaxed! I have my first session tonight and I'm very excited to start! I, like so many, have "unexplained infertility" (so frustrating! :wacko:) and all of my test results are borderline (FSH slightly high, progesterone slightly low, LP a little short...) and am really hoping this helps. We've been TTC for 2 years and I lose a little bit of hope each time AF rolls into town (lol!). 
I'll keep you all posted on how it goes!


----------



## MrsBea23

Hi Hun, 

Glad you managed to read it, I hope it has made you feel pretty positive about acupuncture. Sorry to hear you have been trying for so long. Let us know how you get on tonight.

I had a session yesterday and it all went well, now that my cycle seems to be on track we are going to work on getting me some cm and get my temps up (they are often below 36).

I have a nutrition app tomorrow and I am going to ask what I should eat to make sure my bean is sticky once I get one lol, I'll let you all know.


----------



## prayingfor1

Yes, it took me a while to get through it all, but worth the time! :) 

Good luck with the nutritionist appointment! Let us know what they say!


----------



## threebirds

Hi all, I had another great session today. Love the moxa heat :) felt really good during & afterwards. Here's hoping! On CD 6 and next apt will be after OV. I really appreciate the way the acupuncturist tailors what she does / when etc to individual needs. So trying to get post ov temps up by getting better blood circulation & kidney energy in first half of cycle. It also makes me feel like I am doing something +ve while waiting for FS apt to come through. Is anyone using any other complimentory techniques? Would love to find a yoga teacher that focuses on fertility yoga :) 
Good luck everyone. Really good to read your acu stories and hopefully we'll have some more BFPs v soon! xx


----------



## whitglass

4th month doing acupuncture and herbs and i got my BFP saturday! i really think this helped, and i will continue going throughout my pregnancy. i am a fan!

good luck girls, lots of baby vibes to you!


----------



## MrsBea23

Congratulations whitglass that is great news.

H&H 9 months to you.


----------



## Clobo

Hi All

My story is that Ben and I have been TTC #1 since Nov 2009, however its been really difficult as i have PCOS and long irregular cycles. Eventually i was on clomid which made me ovulate cd 18 and have 34 day cycles .... after two rounds i was told to stop and wait for a laparoscopy however that next cycle i fell pregnant naturally. Unfortunately i miscarried and am literally just stopping bleeding now. Im starting the clomid as soon as i get AF but in the meantime i thought about trying acupuncture just to see how it works and whether i like it. 

Ive read this whole thread and see that there have been some success stories, not only with :bfp: but with shorter cycles etc and thats brilliant :happydance:

Im waiting on the guy that ive been recommended to see by a friend to ring me back and make an appointment. At £40 a go its quite steep but he specialises in infertility so im thinking its definitely worth one session at least to say I have tried it!

Does anyone know whether i can have acupuncture whilst on clomid??

xxxx


----------



## holls147

Whitglass! Great news! Had you been ttc for very long?


----------



## prayingfor1

Congratulations on the BFP!!! That's wonderful (and encouraging!) news! 

I had my first session last night and it was fine. I wasn't quite sure what to expect, but I didn't feel much different immediately afterwards. That said, though, I had a really crazy and stressful end of my work day, so perhaps I would've been a bit more relaxed if I wasn't so stressed when I walked in! She put needles in my ankles, the tops of my feet, my stomach and my ears. The only ones that stung a little when she put them in were the tops of my feet and my ankles. Those also had a bit of a stinging sensation while I was lying there. I tried to relax, but I think I was too afraid to move! lol! I didn't notice much of a difference when I left, but a bit later in the night I realized I was pretty mellow and my feet were actually warm (I normally have really cold feet)! She gave me some herb to take when AF subsides, and I go back next week for another session and different pre-ovulatory herb. 

She was so encouraging and didn't make me feel like I was crazy when I was telling her what was going on with my body. She said she's seen these issues many times before and has no doubt that we can fix some of my problems to give me a better chance of getting pregnant. That was finally some positive news! Fingers crossed and I'll continue to keep you all posted!


----------



## Clobo

Hi *Praying*

How often do you have to go back?? Im liking the sound of the warm feet!!

My guy rang me and booked an appt for next Wednesday. Im looking forward to mine, the guy sounded so positive on the phone just speaking to him has made me feel more positive myself! He also said its fine to do it whilst on clomid so now i just need to re-mortgage my house!!!!

*Holls*, are you still having acu?? Wishing you lots of luck xxx


----------



## whitglass

we were ttc for 6 months, and the acupuncture and herbs helped build up my progesterone levels and luteal phase naturally, which i believe is one of the things that helped me conceive. i went from a 10 day LP to 14 days. i took b6 to help as well, and although i think it played a part too, there was a month where i had to skip acupuncture but continued the b6 and my LP went back down to 10 days. the herbs made me feel better all around, and the acupuncture always relaxed me!


----------



## Clobo

Congratulations Whit, im really happy for you! Sounds like you have really worked hard and deserve your :bfp: Seeing your success story makes me more confident that acupuncture can help my problems.

Are you going to continue with it now you are pregnant, my guy said that it helps prevent miscarriage and also can reduce morning sickness, bloating etc.

xxxx


----------



## holls147

oh man I jealous. Last cycle acupuncture and herbs caused me to ovulate late on cd 20 and then I got af 10 days later. She had me on heat releasing herbs after o, which would explain why my temps never stayed high. The herbs made me feel great, but if I'm ttc I don't think it's worth taking them :(


----------



## whitglass

thanks! i do think i'm going to keep doing acupuncture, i love my practitioner and love the way it makes me feels. i really think the herbs helped more than anything - and even though they're a pain to take sometimes, they are great for regulating and unblocking qi.


----------



## prayingfor1

Clobo, I'm going once a week. This week was my first session, so we'll see how it goes. Having warmer feet was definitely a plus! DH thought so too! lol! 

Whitglas, I have a short LP and really think (hope!) that is my main issue. None of my fertility doctors thought my 10 day LP was an issue because my progesterone was "fine" (usually around 10 even on clomid cycles). I'm hoping I have the same success as you did with acupuncture lengthening it! How long was it before you noticed a difference?


----------



## bettinaboop

Hi lovely ladies - can i join please???

Have been ttc for 14 months and decided to start acupuncture after reading The Infertility Cure (got told by FC that have possible blocked tube so will try anything). Have had 3 sessions so far and i love it - feel so relaxed afterwards a bit like having a couple of glasses of vino lol! The lady i see also does TCM so have been given herbs to take next cycle to try and help with my kidney yin deficiency! 

The only thing i dont like is when she put the needles in my hands - they get really achey and get pains up my arms - she says this is a good sign but not sure :wacko: has anyone else ever got this????

:dust: to everyone and hope that acupuncture finally gives us our :bfp:

Hxxx


----------



## whitglass

prayingfor1- i think it was about two months of herbs and acu that i really noticed a difference in my LP - i was also taking b-100 complex which is supposed to help as well. good luck!!


----------



## CrazyCatLady

Hi Ladies,

I have been TTC for 10 cycles and just started TCM 3 weeks ago. My cycles are 29-31 days long and I usually ovulate on CD 17-20. I also always get ewcm for at least 3 days leading up to OV. Well this is my first cycle using TCM, I'm on CD 21 with no sign of ewcm or ovulation. I have had watery cm but no ewcm. 

I thought TCM would help me OV earlier so I can have a longer LP and I never thought it would make my ewcm disappear. Has anyone else experienced anything like this?


----------



## MrsHowley81

I have been using Acupuncture for 2 months now moving to my third month, and I can't praise it enough, it makes you feel great and it has definitely made a big impact on my infertility, I had been diagnosed as not Ovulating back in December and my progesterone Level was 12, absolutely mortified I set out to do what I could to improve this, so I got back into the healthy eating and started upping my exercise, I then had my bloods taken in January and my levels of Progesterone were 25....... not ovulating but better, I was then referred to a gyno who just wanted to do a Laparoscopy to see what was going on, I was not expecting him to want to do such an invasive procedure when it seemed so obvious I was not Ovulating, so I booked in for some Acupuncture, and after 2 sessions I had my bloods done and my progesterone had gone up to 34 so borderline Ovulation, so I carried on with all of the mentioned, and then I went and had my April bloods done and my progesterone is now 52 so I am now ovulating which is great news, I did not fall pregnant but we are hoping it is just a matter of time. I have only been doing one session every 2 weeks and it is making such a big difference. 
I had my last session Friday and he did something very different this time he wrapped some Chinese herbs around the needles in my ankles and burnt them, it was great but the herbs smelled really strong, he said it would help with my kidney energy :)


----------



## Clobo

Hi *MrsHowley*, 

Thats great news that it is working for you .... i have PCOS and so dont ovulate regularly although when i do i have good progesterone .... im hoping that acupuncture will help a great deal ..

Im going to try once a week to start with although its £40 for 45 minutes!!

Last time I ovulated on my own was 2 days after i had reflexology so I may try that as well!! Can you do both at the same time??

Good Luck!!

*CrazyCat*, Im sorry i dont know anything about it yet as im only just starting, perhaps ask about this next time you go?? Do you chart your temperature too?? Hope you ovulate soon.

:hugs:


----------



## MrsHowley81

Hi Clobo I am using Reflexolgy as well I do this once a week, they compliment each other very well and use the same sort of principal, although I think acupuncture is a deeper treatment, but reflexology is great for keeping everything balanced, you should definitely try it, my acupuncturist also mentioned yoga so I am going to start this soon :)


----------



## Clobo

Ah i see, I might have to treat myself after payday!!

Now (hopefully) my bleeding has stopped from my mc im starting my diet and exercise again next week (also got a holiday in Ibiza at the end of june so need to look alright in my bikini!!)

xxx


----------



## threebirds

threebirds said:


> Hi every1, am v keenly following this thread :)
> Good luck, babydust and more relaxed times to y'all.
> I also get stressed and tend to carry it in my upperback anx sholders. We've been ttc for just over a yr and i have been mulling over acupuncture for a while. Anyway I booked my first appointment today :) for 24th with a fertility acupuncture practice in n ireland. Looking forward to following how u are all gettin on and to reporting back xx

Haha Im quoting myself in a post, but I just wanted to look back through this thread and see exactly when I started with the fertility acupuncturist (24 march it turns out). Anyway I totally loved the sessions (2-3 a month) and just over a week ago I got my bfp. Of course we'll never know the role acu played, but I really do believe it was of some help. It's still v early days for us, but I just wanted to give you all some positive news and send lots of baby dust your way xxx


----------



## hopefaithcj

threebirds said:


> threebirds said:
> 
> 
> Hi every1, am v keenly following this thread :)
> Good luck, babydust and more relaxed times to y'all.
> I also get stressed and tend to carry it in my upperback anx sholders. We've been ttc for just over a yr and i have been mulling over acupuncture for a while. Anyway I booked my first appointment today :) for 24th with a fertility acupuncture practice in n ireland. Looking forward to following how u are all gettin on and to reporting back xx
> 
> Haha Im quoting myself in a post, but I just wanted to look back through this thread and see exactly when I started with the fertility acupuncturist (24 march it turns out). Anyway I totally loved the sessions (2-3 a month) and just over a week ago I got my bfp. Of course we'll never know the role acu played, but I really do believe it was of some help. It's still v early days for us, but I just wanted to give you all some positive news and send lots of baby dust your way xxxClick to expand...

Just found this thread today lol, that is brilliant news, you must be delighted!:happydance:

I have been going to acupuncture on a weekly basis for the past 4 weeks, haven't been this week due to flu but my intention is every week until a) I ovulate B) i then get pregnant and c) i carry full term and have a healthy baby. £30 a week although i have sorted out private cover which includes natural therapies...but in comparison to IVF its a cheaper less invasive option for me right now. 

I just got my blood test results from DR yesterday who told me they are fine....whatever that means. Bit peeved as I'm still no nearer to answers and finding out the best course of action into getting my ovaries to wake up!! I feel so defunct at the moment as I cannot do what evolution has designed for us to do which is have babies, I'm not even getting the basics right.:sad2:

Guess I'll persevere though, with my cocktail of herbs and vitamins and acupuncture. 

PCOS = Pretty Crappy Ovulation Syndrome more like. :growlmad:


----------



## MrsBea23

Yay Congratulations threebirds that is fantastic news I am so happy for you. I hope its a sticky one and you have a H&H 9 months.


----------



## prayingfor1

Congrats on the bfp! H&H 9 months! :thumbup:

I just completed my first cycle with acupuncture and noticed some differences. Unfortunately, one of them was my luteal phase was even shorter than normal at only 8 days! :shrug: (TMI warning!...) I had spotting from the day after ovulation until AF arrived. This isn't out of the ordinary for me (sometimes the spotting starts right after ovulation and sometimes up to a week after), but it normally increases over the course of 6-9 days or so...kind of like a slow lead-in to AF. lol! AF surprised me and at first I wasn't sure if that's what it was. After about an hour, I was sure! I had cramps and my flow was heavier than usual, and was heavy for 3 days, then just some brown spotting the 4th day, and one final "push" (sorry) the 5th day and that was it. The end of it (day 4 and 5) was normal for me, but I normally don't have 3 heavy days. Anyway, I told my acupuncturist and she was bummed and confused about the super short LP, but was happy to hear at least there were a few changes. This cycle I'm only taking the pre- and post-ovulation herbs and not going to take the herb for ovulation. I'll continue to keep everyone posted. Fingers crossed!


----------



## inkdchick

aww threebirds congratulations i had acupuncture this cycle on cd8 and 10 am on cd9 i had very very stretchy egg white cm so was really hoping that was OV and today 3dpo i have had really quite strong cramping on and off and still have it , im a bit light headed and have watery cm i just hope that this is all good its the first time ive had this stretchy clear cm and im a bit excited .
congratulations hun H & H 9 months xxx


----------



## threebirds

inkdchick said:


> aww threebirds congratulations i had acupuncture this cycle on cd8 and 10 am on cd9 i had very very stretchy cm so was really hoping that was OV and today 3dpo i have had really quite strong cramping on and off and still have it , im a bit light headed and have watery cm i just hope that this is all good its the first time ive had this stretchy clear cm and im a bit excited .
> congratulations hun H & H 9 months xxx

Sounds promising, good luck :)
When I got lucky last mnth I had the best ewcm I'd ever had, lovely stretchy ewcm. Sending lots of baby dust to you and all the other wonderful acupuncture ladies xx


----------



## ksp

hopefaithcj said:


> threebirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> threebirds said:
> 
> 
> Hi every1, am v keenly following this thread :)
> Good luck, babydust and more relaxed times to y'all.
> I also get stressed and tend to carry it in my upperback anx sholders. We've been ttc for just over a yr and i have been mulling over acupuncture for a while. Anyway I booked my first appointment today :) for 24th with a fertility acupuncture practice in n ireland. Looking forward to following how u are all gettin on and to reporting back xx
> 
> Haha Im quoting myself in a post, but I just wanted to look back through this thread and see exactly when I started with the fertility acupuncturist (24 march it turns out). Anyway I totally loved the sessions (2-3 a month) and just over a week ago I got my bfp. Of course we'll never know the role acu played, but I really do believe it was of some help. It's still v early days for us, but I just wanted to give you all some positive news and send lots of baby dust your way xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Just found this thread today lol, that is brilliant news, you must be delighted!:happydance:
> 
> I have been going to acupuncture on a weekly basis for the past 4 weeks, haven't been this week due to flu but my intention is every week until a) I ovulate B) i then get pregnant and c) i carry full term and have a healthy baby. £30 a week although i have sorted out private cover which includes natural therapies...but in comparison to IVF its a cheaper less invasive option for me right now.
> 
> I just got my blood test results from DR yesterday who told me they are fine....whatever that means. Bit peeved as I'm still no nearer to answers and finding out the best course of action into getting my ovaries to wake up!! I feel so defunct at the moment as I cannot do what evolution has designed for us to do which is have babies, I'm not even getting the basics right.:sad2:
> 
> Guess I'll persevere though, with my cocktail of herbs and vitamins and acupuncture.
> 
> PCOS = Pretty Crappy Ovulation Syndrome more like. :growlmad:Click to expand...

Hey, don't give up. I also have PCOS and have not had my AF since Jan but I have relaxed a lot in the past month and it has made me feel much better. Do you ovulate every month? When the Dr said everything was ok did they say your progestrone level was normal?


----------



## ali...cat

ali...cat said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Pooch - any news? have you retested? I really hope everything is ok.
> 
> My first session last night was really good with my new lady - just felt right. I had needles in fee, knees and wrists. Also been given hers in a tincture to drink.
> 
> Back on Monday before Ov for a half an hour session.

Hey all,

Sorry have not been on the thread for so long - have really been struggling with the whole ttc experience. But I was just doing what Threebirds did (Congratulations!) - which is to see when I started acupuncture as I just got my BFP! (well I actually got it a week ago, but have been so scaed following mmc that I haven't dared think about things until today!) To all of you still trying I'm really sure that acupuncture has helped me - I'm going to keep it up as well and wish everyone the best of luck x


----------



## inkdchick

well im about 6 days away from af -( god i hadnt realised it was that close , great ! )and im really wet down there with what seems to be a lotiony white wet cm so im hoping this is really good after having the really stretchy egg white cm it stretched to about 6 inches its the first time ive had it apart from the cm and peeing a bit more ( think its all the rain lol ), i dont have anything else not even boobs so hoping its all good will let you all know. I havent had anymore acupuncture tho this time not sure why she just said we will see what happens coz id had the stretchy stuff she seems to think that cos we did every other day that it would have caught the eggy and well i wish i had her enthusiasm to be honest but we'll see.


----------



## prayingfor1

Hi all, 
Just checking in since it's been a while. This is my second cycle with acupuncture and ovulation has been a bit delayed. I'm on CD17 and am just starting to notice some cm (which I normally have for about 4-5 days before I ovulate). I'm a little disappointed because it took me a long time to get my body to ovulate closer to CD14. I had been as late as CD 22-24 before, but I was taking red clover in tea form for a couple of months and that seemed to help quite a bit. Now that I started acupuncture and the Chinese herbs, I didn't want to continue taking the red clover in case it interfered with the herbs. Now I feel like I'm going backwards :-( I have my next session tomorrow, so I'll talk to my acupuncturist about it. I guess what day I ovulate doesn't really matter as long as it's a good (and receptive!) egg and my dang LP is long enough! I'm just frustrated...


----------



## Clobo

Hi

Perhaps your ovulation needs to be a bit later for your eggs to be mature enough to release can be good strong eggys?? Id talk to your acupuncturist about it and see what they say. Its diffiult when we are doing so many things to try and help ourselves, i guess we cant always tell what will work for us and what wont.

Keep going though, make sure you get lots of :sex: in now and give yourself the best chance when you do ovulate!

Good luck xxx


----------



## lulu83

just found this thread and love it!
im going for my first accupuncture appointment tomorrow and am hoping it helps!
Ive had 3 mc in the past 9 months, so Im hoping accupuncture can help me get and STAY pregnant.


----------



## biliboi2

I love this thread! :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## prayingfor1

Hi all, 
Just a quick update. No luck yet, but my acupuncturist changed all of my herbs for this cycle, so hopefully that helps! Last cycle, my LP was 9 days, the one before that was 12, and the one before that was 8. I seem to be in this up and down LP pattern and I always have spotting. During the short LP cycles, it starts the day after ovulation. During the longer ones it normally starts about 5 or so days after ovulation. If we can just stop the darn spotting... So frustrating. This is my 4th cycle with acupuncture and I have noticed a few minor changes, so hopefully that continues. Slow and steady wins the race, right??? :) 
:dust:


----------

